# Le donne, sempre innocenti



## Orbis Tertius (15 Febbraio 2019)

Il nuovo mostro del XXI secolo: il maschio "femminicida". C"è ormai nel nostro ordinamento giuridico una "presunzione di violenza" a carico del maschio italiano.
Intanto si moltiplicano i casi di "maschicidio"...però...
Donna uccide marito nel sonno, ma già nei titoli si legge che, poverina, era "esasperata"
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...palermo_uccide_marito_coltellate-4174305.html
Un'altra uccide i genitori e poi si suicida ma, poverina, era "piena di rabbia"
https://corrieredelveneto.corriere....ra-230fc63a-29db-11e9-83b1-c49a20a20b92.shtml
Magari "rabbia" ed "esasperazione" potrebbero essere o motivi di molti "femminicidi": in questo caso però non vale.
PS: Il politicamente corretto non stupra solo la civiltà, ma anche la lingua italiana, introducendo vocaboli stomachevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il nuovo mostro del XXI secolo: il maschio "femminicida". C"è ormai nel nostro ordinamento giuridico una "presunzione di violenza" a carico del maschio italiano.
> Intanto si moltiplicano i casi di "maschicidio"...però...
> Donna uccide marito nel sonno, ma già nei titoli si legge che, poverina, era "esasperata"
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...palermo_uccide_marito_coltellate-4174305.html
> ...


Veramente certi termini compassionevoli nei confronti dei colpevoli sono diffusi. Ho letto anche di padri straziati che hanno buttato il figlio dal ponte.

Il problema di fondo è che il testosterone rende più aggressivi e la popolazione carceraria maschile è enormemente superiore a quella femminile ed è un dato di fatto.
Questa maggior aggressività porta anche a comportamenti più violenti nella coppia.
Tutti i crimini sono in costante diminuzione. Sono in diminuzione per un insieme di fattori, credo principalmente educativi e culturali in genere. Quindi stigmatizzare la violenza domestica, un tempo, troppo vicino, tollerata o addirittura considerata fisiologica o risposta inevitabile, fa parte della cultura che ha portato a quella riduzione degli episodi violenti.
In questa prospettiva cercare di evidenziare la violenza femminile è una forma regressiva per far rientrare le risposte violente tra quelle possibili.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Monica Vitti ha (fintamente, a volte la Mannoia al suo posto) preso tante botte nei suoi film, quando colpevole di tradimento.
Per fortuna adesso non si ride più di queste scene.


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente certi termini compassionevoli nei confronti dei colpevoli sono diffusi. Ho letto anche di padri straziati che hanno buttato il figlio dal ponte.
> 
> Il problema di fondo è che il testosterone rende più aggressivi e la popolazione carceraria maschile è enormemente superiore a quella femminile ed è un dato di fatto.
> Questa maggior aggressività porta anche a comportamenti più violenti nella coppia.
> ...


I crimini sono in diminuzione? A me pare stiano andando tutti di matto...


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il nuovo mostro del XXI secolo: il maschio "femminicida". C"è ormai nel nostro ordinamento giuridico una "presunzione di violenza" a carico del maschio italiano.
> Intanto si moltiplicano i casi di "maschicidio"...però...
> Donna uccide marito nel sonno, ma già nei titoli si legge che, poverina, era "esasperata"
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...palermo_uccide_marito_coltellate-4174305.html
> ...


Va beh, ma dietro a questo ci sono anche tanti contributi pubblici per le associazioni (vero motore di tanti partiti), come per la mobilità sostenibile e altre cosine, oltre al poter contare su un appoggio di parte utile in termini elettorali anche dei semplici sostenitori per appartenenza o fede politica.
Poi un po' di paura indotta porta sempre le persone a cercare protezione e questo funziona da strumento di consenso.
L'immigrazione fa paura? Tutti che votano per chi quelle paure le esorcizza.
Gli uomini fanno paura? Le donne appoggiano chi le sostiene.
E' roba utile, specie oggi che con i social la gente si è divisa in "n" schieramenti, tutti a parlarsi addosso, senza confrontarsi con chi la pensa diversamente. E chi è diverso è un po' più nemico.
Stiamo assorbendo questa cultura senza neppure rendercene conto.
Io mi vergogno pure di avere avuto la passione per la bicicletta. 
Ci sono di quei cagacazzo che la promuovono oggi, detto proprio esplicitamente. Quelli che odiano le auto perché amano le bici.
Ma per favore...

Comunque i tempi sono buoni per la riscossa del maschio. Vedrai che quando sarà utile per beccare qualche voto, fondare qualche associazione e vendere un giornale, parleranno anche di maschicidi più spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> I crimini sono in diminuzione? A me pare stiano andando tutti di matto...


Cerca i dati.


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca i dati.


Ok, allora ora sono più tranquilla.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca i dati.


se sono come quelli sulla disoccupazione nella fascia 15-24 anni, lascia perdere, sono falsi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] vive in un mondo tutto suo.
Presto la realtà presenterà il conto, a lei come a tutti.
Solo che lei, e quelli come lei, rimarranno di stucco...


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Sono storie terribili a prescindere dai titoli di giornale.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente certi termini compassionevoli nei confronti dei colpevoli sono diffusi. Ho letto anche di padri straziati che hanno buttato il figlio dal ponte.
> 
> Il problema di fondo è che il testosterone rende più aggressivi e la popolazione carceraria maschile è enormemente superiore a quella femminile ed è un dato di fatto.
> Questa maggior aggressività porta anche a comportamenti più violenti nella coppia.
> ...


stando a quello che dici avrei dovuto ammazzare mia moglie. Non l'ho fatto forse perche' ho la testa attaccata al collo e il cervello collegato? Di testosterone ne ho da vendere potrei aprire un negozio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> stando a quello che dici avrei dovuto ammazzare mia moglie. Non l'ho fatto forse perche' ho la testa attaccata al collo e il cervello collegato? Di testosterone ne ho da vendere potrei aprire un negozio.


Il testosterone spiega la maggior aggressività di genere, non giustifica niente.
Esiste il lobo frontale dove ha sede il controllo razionale.
Tu lo hai ben sviluppato, come la maggior parte delle persone. I delinquenti costituiscono comunque una minoranza. Non siamo una rarità.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il testosterone spiega la maggior aggressività di genere, non giustifica niente.
> Esiste il lobo frontale dove ha sede il controllo razionale.
> Tu lo hai ben sviluppato, come la maggior parte delle persone. I delinquenti costituiscono comunque una minoranza. Non siamo una rarità.


allora ho un lobo frontale gigante....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> allora ho un lobo frontale gigante....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti... :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Che le donne siano meno violente degli uomini, è qualcosa via assolutamente circoscritto alla formazione culturale e soprattutto all'educazione differenziata tra maschi e femmine. Chiunque abbia vissuto per un po' di tempo in Inghilterra sa perfettamente che le ragazze inglesi si pestano tra di loro Quanto e piu dei maschi.


----------



## danny (16 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che le donne siano meno violente degli uomini, è qualcosa via assolutamente circoscritto alla formazione culturale e soprattutto all'educazione differenziata tra maschi e femmine. Chiunque abbia vissuto per un po' di tempo in Inghilterra sa perfettamente che le ragazze inglesi si pestano tra di loro Quanto e piu dei maschi.


Vero. 
Anche se le cose stanno cambiando un poco anche qui, almeno dalle impressioni raccolte da mia figlia.


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Febbraio 2019)

Diciamo che siamo in un periodo in cui la Misandria si sta diffondendo notevolmente.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Mi è capitato di vedere un video su FB, in cui tre ragazze bellissime ci provano una dopo l'altra per strada con un uomo altrettanto bello, arrivando in un caso a toccargli il sedere. Lui non gradisce tali approcci svelandosi alla fine gay.
Va beh, la solita cazzata di video, ma non è questo che ci interessa.. 
Ho letto alcuni commenti al video - e questa è la parte interessante - , in cui domina il concetto "Pensate se fosse stato a parti inverse, di sicuro non ridereste e le trovereste molestie", espressi anche da uomini.
Ora, nella realtà tre ragazza come quelle non sarebbero viste nella maniera più assoluta dalla stragrande maggioranza degli uomini come molestatrici, perché rappresentano un sogno erotico medio, ovvero sono persona altamente desiderabili e l'idea di essere oggetto di attenzioni da parte loro è auspicabile dal maschio medio, il quale mai si vedrà molestato in vita sua da soggetti simili.
Essere arrivati a definire per estensione anche quello che è il sogno erotico medio una molestia dà l'idea dei danni che si stanno facendo ai rapporti tra uomini e donne, in cui i ruoli canonici - uomo e donna - non sono più rispettati.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di vedere un video su FB, in cui tre ragazze bellissime ci provano una dopo l'altra per strada con un uomo altrettanto bello, arrivando in un caso a toccargli il sedere. Lui non gradisce tali approcci svelandosi alla fine gay.
> Va beh, la solita cazzata di video, ma non è questo che ci interessa..
> Ho letto alcuni commenti al video - e questa è la parte interessante - , in cui domina il concetto "Pensate se fosse stato a parti inverse, di sicuro non ridereste e le trovereste molestie", espressi anche da uomini.
> Ora, nella realtà tre ragazza come quelle non sarebbero viste nella maniera più assoluta dalla stragrande maggioranza degli uomini come molestatrici, perché rappresentano un sogno erotico medio, ovvero sono persona altamente desiderabili e l'idea di essere oggetto di attenzioni da parte loro è auspicabile dal maschio medio, il quale mai si vedrà molestato in vita sua da soggetti simili.
> Essere arrivati a definire per estensione anche quello che è il sogno erotico medio una molestia dà l'idea dei danni che si stanno facendo ai rapporti tra uomini e donne, in cui i ruoli canonici - uomo e donna - non sono più rispettati.


A me pare, come questo thread, solo la prova della rabbia maschile di vedere anche solo lievemente messo in discussione il proprio ruolo.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare, come questo thread, solo la prova della rabbia maschile di vedere anche solo lievemente messo in discussione il proprio ruolo.


Forse per qualcuno.
Per altri, l'idea di non avere alcun potere (economico o sessuale) né suscitare interesse.
Neanche di fronte alla malattia
https://www.aism.it/trenta_ore_la_v...iovani_donne_e_le_mamme_con_sclerosi_multipla
https://www.tio.ch/ticino/attualita/1351275/il-lions-club-in-favore-di-donne-e-sclerosi-multipla

Diciamocelo proprio: dell'uomo brutto e senza soldi non gliene frega niente a nessuno (avranno ragione gli Incel?).
Neanche agli altri uomini.

https://www.adnkronos.com/fatti/cro...te-bufera-burioni_l2JHfOe8NAYo04B6IWiVJN.html

https://www.liberopensiero.eu/25/09/2018/attualita/incel-italiano-il-forum-dei-brutti/


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Forse per qualcuno.
> Per altri, l'idea di non avere alcun potere (economico o sessuale) né suscitare interesse.
> Neanche di fronte alla malattia
> https://www.aism.it/trenta_ore_la_v...iovani_donne_e_le_mamme_con_sclerosi_multipla
> ...


La sclerosi multipla è una malattia che colpisce prevalentemente le donne e le giovani donne con bambini piccoli che spesso sono mollate dal partner proprio a causa della malattia e si trovano in difficoltà a gestire i figli.
Non vedo come una condizione tragica di questo genere possa essere considerata come una particolare attenzione nei confronti delle donne.

Per quanto riguarda i brutti...è stato coniato un neologismo, mentre zitella esiste da sempre.
Che stai a di’?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sclerosi multipla è una malattia che colpisce *prevalentemente* le donne e le giovani donne con bambini piccoli che spesso sono mollate dal partner proprio a causa della malattia e si trovano in difficoltà a gestire i figli.
> Non vedo come una condizione tragica di questo genere possa essere considerata come una particolare attenzione nei confronti delle donne.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i brutti...è stato coniato un neologismo, mentre z*itella esiste da sempre.*
> Che stai a di’?


Quindi gli uomini con sclerosi multipla, essendo di meno, non contano niente?
https://www.researchitaly.it/news/sclerosi-multipla-colpisce-piu-donne-ma-peggio-gli-uomini/


Neretto: zitella non lo usa più nessuno, mentre sfigato  (il corripondente gergale di Incel) è d'uso comune.
Si è semplicemente ribaltata la situazione, aumentando la competitività tra generi e all'interno dello stesso genere.
Il risultato è che le donne devono essere più fighe e avere più competenze per sgomitare nel mondo del lavoro e gli uomini più ricchi e altrettanto fascinosi e stronzi per avere la donna che vogliono. Il resto si accontenta, come sempre, di non contare un cazzo in una battaglia tra i sessi che è servita solo a farci dimenticare quella tra classi. Roba vecchia, riciclata per acchiappare consensi in un genere piuttosto che nell'altro, di chi sta ai margini, come sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini con sclerosi multipla, essendo di meno, non contano niente?
> https://www.researchitaly.it/news/sclerosi-multipla-colpisce-piu-donne-ma-peggio-gli-uomini/
> 
> 
> ...


Ma va là.
Si sposano tutti, belli/e e brutti/e e tradiscono tutti/e senza bisogno di incontrare tipi/e affascinanti.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là.
> Si *sposano tutti*, belli/e e brutti/e e *tradiscono tutti*/e senza bisogno di incontrare tipi/e affascinanti.


E' vero.
https://www.elle.com/it/magazine/a5381/flavio-briatore-elisabetta-gregoraci-tradimento-smentita/


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero.
> https://www.elle.com/it/magazine/a5381/flavio-briatore-elisabetta-gregoraci-tradimento-smentita/


Ma quindi nella foto del link la ragazza cosa faceva... contava i pori del naso di Briatore? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quindi nella foto del link la ragazza cosa faceva... contava i pori del naso di Briatore? :rotfl:


Gli annusava l'alito.
Non è una cosa frequente, dici?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli annusava l'alito.
> Non è una cosa frequente, dici?


Ah bè io annuso sempre l'alito, specie ai signori anziani seduti al bar, come tutti credo.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ah bè io annuso sempre l'alito, specie ai signori anziani seduti al bar, come tutti credo.


Se ha la funzione di prevenire patologie senili, è una pratica meritoria, senza dubbio.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se ha la funzione di prevenire patologie senili, è una pratica meritoria, senza dubbio.


A dire il vero lo faccio sperando di trovare un degno Briatore, che mi faccia un corso su come farsi venire tre dita di pelo sullo stomaco.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A dire il vero lo faccio sperando di trovare un degno Briatore, che mi faccia un corso su come farsi venire tre dita di pelo sullo stomaco.


Mi sa che bisogna esserci portati...


----------



## Bender (9 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare, come questo thread, solo la prova della rabbia maschile di vedere anche solo lievemente messo in discussione il proprio ruolo.


spiegami questo 
https://www.huffingtonpost.it/2017/...oltella-il-fidanzato-il-giudice-t_a_22096963/


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> spiegami questo
> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/2017/...oltella-il-fidanzato-il-giudice-t_a_22096963/


chi non muore in una grotta, si rivede


----------



## Bender (9 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi non muore in una grotta, si rivede


ciao, a volte è più sicuro in grotta che fuori


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2019)

non stento a crederti, guarda


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> spiegami questo
> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/2017/...oltella-il-fidanzato-il-giudice-t_a_22096963/


Cosa c’è da spiegare?
Un caso non cambia le statistiche.


----------



## Bender (9 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’è da spiegare?
> Un caso non cambia le statistiche.


pensi che a parti invertite se fosse stato il ragazzo a accoltellare la ragazza ,sarebbe andata allo stesso modo, sinceramente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2019)

Bender ha detto:


> pensi che a parti invertite se fosse stato il ragazzo a accoltellare la ragazza ,sarebbe andata allo stesso modo, sinceramente.


Non sono un avvocato.
So che non sono per una giustizia vendicativa e comunque non commento sentenze non sapendo che quattro righe sensazionalistiche su un caso avvenuto oltretutto in un altro paese.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Maggio 2019)

Altro caso: qui addirittura l'omicida viene applaudita
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...madre-pm-valuta-legittima-difesa/5192804/amp/
Comincia lentamente a passare l'idea che sia lecito uccidere padri e mariti in base ad una presunzione assoluta di "violenza maschile" che pare non ammettere prova contraria.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi gli uomini con sclerosi multipla, essendo di meno, non contano niente?
> https://www.researchitaly.it/news/sclerosi-multipla-colpisce-piu-donne-ma-peggio-gli-uomini/
> 
> 
> ...


scusa ma e'il risultato della gestione maschile del concetto di attraente 
fintanto voi sbaverete ovvio che troverete donne che vi daranno degli sfigati.
in sintesi vi siete dati la zappa sui piedi.
csmbiate.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scusa ma e'il risultato della* gestione maschile del concetto di attraente *
> fintanto voi sbaverete ovvio che troverete donne che vi daranno degli sfigati.
> in sintesi vi siete dati la zappa sui piedi.
> *csmbiate*.


Ma ti pare?:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ti pare?:sonar::sonar:


e certo.
hai fatto pure l esempio delle ragazze gnocche che importunavano un ragazzo ed hai detto il vero.
Sai quanti uomini si vanterebbero?? 

se passa questo concetto che rispetto etico vorreste?
ovviamente non parlo a te ma a chi adotta questo comportamento.
Io li definisco dei coglioni e se al maschio non va bene, cazzi suoi.
mi stupisce che vi stupiate


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e certo.
> hai fatto pure l esempio delle ragazze gnocche che importunavano un ragazzo ed hai detto il vero.
> Sai quanti uomini si vanterebbero??
> 
> ...


Non mi stupisco e non vedo il problema.
Agli uomini in genere piace l'aspetto fisico, cosa di cui le donne sono ben consapevoli.
Poi ognuno gestisce come meglio crede quest'aspetto, e da qui parte l'etica (che include anche il rispetto verso chi è meno competitivo).
Pensare di fare un'operazione "culturale" per cui gli uomini non siano più interessati a un bel fisico è più una fantasia che un'utopia.
Apprese le regole e valutati i limiti personali ognuno si gioca la vita come preferisce.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisco e non vedo il problema.
> Agli uomini in genere piace l'aspetto fisico, cosa di cui le donne sono ben consapevoli.
> Poi ognuno gestisce come meglio crede quest'aspetto, e da qui parte l'etica (che include anche il rispetto verso chi è meno competitivo).
> Pensare di fare un'operazione "culturale" per cui gli uomini non siano più interessati a un bel fisico è più una fantasia che un'utopia.
> Apprese le regole e valutati i limiti personali ognuno si gioca la vita come preferisce.


ma se lo fanno gli uomini perche' non dovrebbero farlo le donne?
Siamo arrivati a questo punto e soprattutto i giovani si muovono cosi.
Ma e' una cultura ben radicata.
Accorgersene ora e chiedersi perche' lo trovo ormai inutile.
Ci si doveva pensare qualche decennio fa.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma se lo fanno gli uomini perche' non dovrebbero farlo le donne?
> Siamo arrivati a questo punto e soprattutto i giovani si muovono cosi.
> *Ma e' una cultura ben radicata.
> *Accorgersene ora e chiedersi perche' lo trovo ormai inutile.
> Ci si doveva pensare qualche decennio fa.


Tutti i rapporti nel mondo occidentale sono liberi, pertanto competitivi.
Quello che è stato stigmatizzato in questo thread è derivante dalla frustrazione di chi in un libero mercato (chiamiamolo) del sesso non ha sufficienti numeri per imporsi come individuo.
L'alternativa è quella di aderire a visioni collettive in cui la propria condizione venga stemperata e divenga strumento di lotta insieme ad altri, per tentare di imporsi in maniera alternativa.
Gruppi di questo genere hanno oggi pesante rilevanza sui social ma sono anche sfruttabili a livello politico e mediatico.
Penso, per esempio, all'infima rilevanza di chi va in bicicletta nel panorama stradale, e la capacità persuasiva che alcune loro associazioni hanno invece a livello politico, tanto da costituire un buon serbatoio di voti e un soggetto in grado di influenzare politiche locali e non.
Lo stesso concetto può essere esportato alle varie associazioni per la violenza sulle donne, ma anche a soggetti come Lega Ambiente e tanti altri per l'ambientalismo politico etc etc.
Gruppi di questo genere, nati per quegli ambiti competitivi dove sono stati sconfitti, sono in grado agendo sui media di modificare la percezione di determinate situazioni.
Ho letto il presidente locale di un'associazione ciclistica che per giustificare le criticità di un progetto locale dichiarava che le piste ciclabili preferite in genere sono quelle dritte (spero con vento a favore).
Ora, io che vado in bici da una vita e ovunque ricordo l'esistenza di un oggetto chiamato manubrio...
E mi distacco da questa visione della bici che si impone come realtà a sé, contro la restante e vincente componente della mobilità.
Lo stesso per le donne e per gli uomini: siamo fatti per stare insieme, non per opporci.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti i rapporti nel mondo occidentale sono liberi, pertanto competitivi.
> Quello che è stato stigmatizzato in questo thread è derivante dalla frustrazione di chi in un libero mercato (chiamiamolo) del sesso non ha sufficienti numeri per imporsi come individuo.
> L'alternativa è quella di aderire a visioni collettive in cui la propria condizione venga stemperata e divenga strumento di lotta insieme ad altri, per tentare di imporsi in maniera alternativa.
> Gruppi di questo genere hanno oggi pesante rilevanza sui social ma sono anche sfruttabili a livello politico e mediatico.
> ...


ho capito ma :
"Quello che è stato stigmatizzato in questo thread è derivante dalla frustrazione di chi in un libero mercato (chiamiamolo) del sesso non ha sufficienti numeri per imporsi come individuo"
questo che scrivi nasce da una cultura radicata che ha visto gli uomini come portabandiera.
Lo scrivi tu e' libero mercato quindi come molti uomini prendono in considerazione una donna in tutti gli ambiti in base all aspetto fisico, cosi ora fanno le donne.
Sul femminicidio che dirti facciamo una legge che potete massacrare una donna solo perche'non ve la da o non ve la da piu'?  di quelli che ho letto su questo 3d quanti sarebbero soddisfatti di una legge cosi?
esprimetevi, grazie.
andiamo al concreto...


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho capito ma :
> "Quello che è stato stigmatizzato in questo thread è derivante dalla frustrazione di chi in un libero mercato (chiamiamolo) del sesso non ha sufficienti numeri per imporsi come individuo"
> questo che scrivi nasce da una cultura radicata che ha visto gli uomini come portabandiera.
> *Lo scrivi tu e' libero mercato quindi come molti uomini prendono in considerazione una donna in tutti gli ambiti in base all aspetto fisico, cosi ora fanno le donne.*
> ...


Ora: da che io ricordi l'han sempre fatto. 

Sul secondo neretto: di cosa stiamo parlando? Se dobbiamo parlare di violenza, facciamolo seriamente e non con queste premesse.
Ma l'argomento lo lascio volentieri a chi ha competenze specifiche in merito.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Quello che è stato stigmatizzato in questo thread è derivante dalla frustrazione di chi in un libero mercato (chiamiamolo) del sesso non ha sufficienti numeri per imporsi come individuo"
> questo che scrivi nasce da una cultura radicata che ha visto gli uomini come portabandiera.


Tu ti senti protagonista o ai margini?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti senti protagonista o ai margini?


io sono da sempre protagonista.
Ma e' carattere piu' che altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ora: da che io ricordi l'han sempre fatto.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: di cosa stiamo parlando? Se dobbiamo parlare di violenza, facciamolo seriamente e non con queste premesse.
> Ma l'argomento lo lascio volentieri a chi ha competenze specifiche in merito.


sulla seconda tua risposta dall incipit del 3d e da certi commenti non leggo serieta'
bensi rabbia e frustrazione...in questi casi si ci vuole un esperto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ora: da che io ricordi l'han sempre fatto.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: di cosa stiamo parlando? Se dobbiamo parlare di violenza, facciamolo seriamente e non con queste premesse.
> Ma l'argomento lo lascio volentieri a chi ha competenze specifiche in merito.


sulla prima risposta il senso sarebbe guardare anche al passato.
Se no facciamo sempre confronti monchi.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io sono da sempre protagonista.
> *Ma e' carattere piu' che altro*.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Altro caso: qui addirittura l'omicida viene applaudita
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...madre-pm-valuta-legittima-difesa/5192804/amp/
> Comincia lentamente a passare l'idea che sia lecito uccidere padri e mariti in base ad una presunzione assoluta di "violenza maschile" che pare non ammettere prova contraria.


Ma tu ti identifichi in un uomo alcolista, con problemi psichiatrici, violento solo perché fai la pipì in piedi ?
Ho già detto che mi guardo bene di commentare.
In uno stato di diritto c’è un apparato che si occupa di accertare responsabilità e attenuanti.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Altro caso: qui addirittura l'omicida viene applaudita
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...madre-pm-valuta-legittima-difesa/5192804/amp/
> Comincia lentamente a passare l'idea che sia lecito uccidere padri e mariti in base ad una presunzione assoluta di "violenza maschile" che pare non ammettere prova contraria.


Leggendo questa vicenda come riportata dall'articolo da te linkato la domanda che mi sono fatta è stata che forza avesse la ragazza per uccidere un ex pugile (scrivono che aveva un coltello ma pare la morte sia conseguenza di un colpo subito), pur alcolizzato ma ex pugile, e poi un uomo di 41 anni, non un vecchio. 
E la reattività di una ragazza, sempre prendendo le parole dell'articolo, in pigiama (rilassata) mi stupisce.
Lo leggo dopo, è stato lui a insegnarle come fare, la portava con se in palestra, le ha passato tutte le dritte che conosceva, cosa che solo un padre farebbe probabilmente.
Viene comunque esposta una difesa e sotto questo aspetto rispondere ad un attacco fisico lo comprendo. Non è una presa di parte è comprensione delle dinamiche di un accaduto.
Non capisco cosa cavolo ci azzecchi il rendimento scolastico (se andava male a scuola l'omicidio avrebbe avuto un altro peso?!?!) e le voci di una comunità (evidentemente cieca che dovrebbe farsi un esame di coscienza anzichè parlare a vanvera) per non parlare della vicina che vede una dea in una che si reprime (ma vaffanculo a ucciso suo padre, ficcatela nel c la dea). Mi fa veramente ridere come saltino fuori voci di chi "lo conosceva fin ragazzino" ma stringi stringi cicci cicci non te n'è mai fregato una sacrosanta minchia. 
Non conosco la storia reale ma non è bello questo articolo, ma non per prese di parte o meno, ma per un fattore umano. Le implicazioni psicologiche di aver ucciso un padre perchè una madre non sapeva difendersi da sola le buttiamo giù nello sciacquone?

Non c'è niente da applaudire Orbis, sono disgrazie familiari.


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Altro caso: qui addirittura l'omicida viene applaudita
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...madre-pm-valuta-legittima-difesa/5192804/amp/
> Comincia lentamente a passare l'idea che sia lecito uccidere padri e mariti in base ad una *presunzione assoluta di "violenza maschile" che pare non ammettere prova contraria*.



Sai che non capisco bene il grassetto?

Fermandosi all'articolo, pare che il tipo ucciso fosse violento da mo'. 
E che quindi non si tratti di presunzione di violenza. 

O ho capito male quel che intendi nel grassetto?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Maggio 2019)

Siamo, per l'appunto, in uno Stato di diritto: sarà un tribunale a decidere.
Qui, invece, abbiamo una stampa che ha già assolto: "uccide il padre violento". Il titolo doveva essere "uccide il padre". L'aggiunta dell'aggettivo cambia tutto.
Quando uccidono gli uomini delle circostanze non frega niente a nessuno: è "femminicidio" e basta. Quando uccidono le donne gli aggettivi si sprecano: tutti assolutori. Vi sembra ci sia parità di trattamento?
Il "femminicidio" è diventato, di per sé, un'aggravante, il "maschicidio" un'attenuante.
A proposito, sapete che gli infanticidi sono al 90% opera di donne? O che la pefofilia è al 90% di natura omosessuale?
Però è il maschio etero ad essere dipinto come violento. Donne ed omosessuali sono sempre e solo vittime.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Siamo, per l'appunto, in uno Stato di diritto: sarà un tribunale a decidere.
> Qui, invece, abbiamo una stampa che ha già assolto: "uccide il padre violento". Il titolo doveva essere "uccide il padre". L'aggiunta dell'aggettivo cambia tutto.
> Quando uccidono gli uomini delle circostanze non frega niente a nessuno: è "femminicidio" e basta. Quando uccidono le donne gli aggettivi si sprecano: tutti assolutori. Vi sembra ci sia parità di trattamento?
> Il "femminicidio" è diventato, di per sé, un'aggravante, il "maschicidio" un'attenuante.
> ...


Per favore va bene la chiacchera e anche la polemica ma vediamo di non tirare in ballo i pedofili.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Siamo, per l'appunto, in uno Stato di diritto: sarà un tribunale a decidere.
> Qui, invece, *abbiamo una stampa che ha già assolto: "uccide il padre violento". Il titolo doveva essere "uccide il padre". L'aggiunta dell'aggettivo cambia tutto.*


E' vero, ma la stampa deve vendere e certi titoli attirano più degli altri.
Uccide il padre è un titolo pesante. L'aggiunta dell'aggettivo rende l'articolo molto più attraente, perché incuriosisce e induce a pensare che vi sia una storia da leggere sotto.
I titolisti hanno questo compito: sono un po' cinici, certo, ma lo scopo è commerciale.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sulla seconda tua risposta dall incipit del 3d e da certi commenti non leggo serieta'
> bensi rabbia e frustrazione...in questi casi si ci vuole un esperto.


Mah, io non leggo niente.
Sono argomenti che trovo spesso sui social: la gente litiga, sfoga le sue frustrazioni, ci butta dentro un po' di vittimismo, di pseudoimpegno, ma alla fine sono sempre e solo tante parole.
Io ho avuto due mie vicine di casa che hanno ucciso un uomo: potevo evitarlo?
Potevo fermarle?
No.
E sai perché?
Perché non me ne fregava niente di loro.
Non le conoscevo più di tanto, il solito saluto sulle scale, il solito scambio di sguardi veloce tipico dei rapporti di vicinato nelle grandi città. Ovvero, "sì, vivi accanto a me ma per favore non rompere troppo".
Anche mia moglie venne molestata da bambina. Era in mezzo a tantissima gente. Qualcuno se ne accorse? 
Ognuno ha i suoi problemi e ognuno pensa soprattutto a sé stesso, alla sua famiglia, ai suoi desideri e ai suoi fallimenti. Farsi portavoce di tutte le donne o di tutti gli uomini è un'operazione che lascio ad altri in quanto la stigmatizzo. In generale parlo per me. Dal mio punto di vista trovo che l'aggressività femminile e maschile sia la stessa e vari a seconda degli individui. Cambia la forza, spesso il maschio ha una muscolatura che rende più pericolosa la sua aggressività, ma a una donna basta un coltello o del veleno per pareggiare i conti. 
Sono gli individui a essere diversi, non i generi. Chi usa la contrapposizione di solito nasconde la paura di un altro  che non sa controllare o, ancor di più, di ciò che gli ha fatto male.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io non leggo niente.
> Sono argomenti che trovo spesso sui social: la gente litiga, sfoga le sue frustrazioni, ci butta dentro un po' di vittimismo, di pseudoimpegno, ma alla fine sono sempre e solo tante parole.
> Io ho avuto due mie vicine di casa che hanno ucciso un uomo: potevo evitarlo?
> Potevo fermarle?
> ...


Danny quindi un uomo che uccide una donna perche'lo ha lasciato  e penso che se alla ragazza di Roma bruciata dal suo ex
e'equiparabile alla ragazza che ha passato anni subendo la violenza del padre, rivolta a tutta la famiglia e che in un gesto disperato per difendersi lo uccide?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Siamo, per l'appunto, in uno Stato di diritto: sarà un tribunale a decidere.
> Qui, invece, abbiamo una stampa che ha già assolto: "uccide il padre violento". Il titolo doveva essere "uccide il padre". L'aggiunta dell'aggettivo cambia tutto.
> Quando uccidono gli uomini delle circostanze non frega niente a nessuno: è "femminicidio" e basta. Quando uccidono le donne gli aggettivi si sprecano: tutti assolutori. Vi sembra ci sia parità di trattamento?
> Il "femminicidio" è diventato, di per sé, un'aggravante, il "maschicidio" un'attenuante.
> ...


Orbius io ho capito che hai voglia di massacrare di botte una donna evitando la galera 

questo mi e'chiaro.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco bene il grassetto?
> 
> Fermandosi all'articolo, pare che il tipo ucciso fosse violento da mo'.
> E che quindi non si tratti di presunzione di violenza.
> ...


appunto 

se il 3d continua con questo andazzo misogino lo chiudo
ocio !!!!


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny *quindi* un uomo che uccide una donna perche'lo ha lasciato  e penso che se alla ragazza di Roma bruciata dal suo ex
> e'equiparabile alla ragazza che ha passato anni subendo la violenza del padre, rivolta a tutta la famiglia e che in un gesto disperato per difendersi lo uccide?


Ma secondo te io mi metto a giudicare vicende del genere da quello che leggo su un giornale?
Mi devo sostituire a un tribunale?
No, non esprimo alcun parere confrontando due vicende diverse di cui so poco o nulla perché *sarebbero solo chiacchiere.*
Non lo faccio mai e non ho intenzione di farlo ora.
Non amo la cronaca nera e men che meno l'interesse mediatico che si ha nei suoi confronti.
Il "quindi" non lo capisco: ma mi stai leggendo o deduci arbitrariamente quello che credi di interpretare?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io mi metto a giudicare vicende del genere da quello che leggo su un giornale?
> Mi devo sostituire a un tribunale?
> No, non esprimo alcun parere confrontando due vicende diverse di cui so poco o nulla perché sarebbero solo chiacchiere.
> Non lo faccio mai e non ho intenzione di farlo ora.
> ...


male se non ti informi
rischi di vivere in una bolla.

ed e' pericoloso molto di piu'che leggere opinioni opposte e farsi un'idea.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> male se non ti informi
> rischi di vivere in una bolla.
> 
> ed e' pericoloso molto di piu'che leggere opinioni opposte e farsi un'idea.


Non ho detto che non mi informo, ma che sinceramente le chiacchiere e le valutazioni sulle cronaca nera, andando a cercare un colpevole, una causa, una giustificazione o addirittura uno schieramento le trovo insopportabili.
Esistono i tribunali. Non stiamo parlando di un film, ma di drammi familiari, in cui cercare il colpevole, il buono, il cattivo, immettere dei sentimenti per situazioni e persone di cui non sappiamo nulla è un'operazione per me sostanzialmente fastidiosa. 
Quella ragazza che ha dovuto accoltellare il padre vivrà un dramma per tutta la vita, avrà degli enormi problemi da questa e da tutte le vicende precedenti e io non ho alcuna voglia di entrare nella sua vita "privata" per curiosare ed emettere un giudizio.
Ci sono persone oggi che addirittura si permettono di scrivere sulla bacheca Facebook delle vittime o degli assassini: come valutiamo questa intrusione nella vita privata degli altri, questa mancanza di rispetto per i drammi personali?
Diverso può essere il caso della donna o dell'uomo che non accettano una separazione, ma anche lì, devo farci dei "pipponi" sul senso di possesso di un genere piuttosto che di un altro, quando magari si tratta di una persona con disturbi psichici, alterata dalle droghe o che ha subito abusi da bambino o quant'altro? Ma io che ne posso sapere?
Posso condannare il gesto violento, posso augurarmi che non mi capiti mai o che non venga coinvolta mai mia figlia, ma in tutto sincerità non ho gli strumenti per valutare chi ne è rimasto coinvolto e di quello che scrivono i giornali non mi fido. Anche della mia vicina marocchina che ha ucciso il marito si è scritto che veniva picchiata: io che stavo accanto a lei in una casa dalle pareti di carta velina non li ho mai sentiti litigare una volta, non l'ho mai vista con dei segni in volto, mai. Eppure sentivo le urla della tossica che abitava più lontano, spesso di notte, quando era in crisi di astinenza. Lì, qualche dubbio l'ho avuto, ma perché vivevo accanto a loro, ma più che banali dubbi non posso scrivere altro. Non sono certezze né prove. Perché della loro esistenza prima dell'omicidio me ne sono sempre fregato come loro di me e di tutti gli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non mi informo, ma che sinceramente le chiacchiere e le valutazioni sulle cronaca nera, andando a cercare un colpevole, una causa, una giustificazione o addirittura uno schieramento le trovo insopportabili.
> Esistono i tribunali. Non stiamo parlando di un film, ma di drammi familiari, in cui cercare il colpevole, il buono, il cattivo, immettere dei sentimenti per situazioni e persone di cui non sappiamo nulla è un'operazione per me sostanzialmente fastidiosa.
> Quella ragazza che ha dovuto accoltellare il padre vivrà un dramma per tutta la vita, avrà degli enormi problemi da questa e da tutte le vicende precedenti e io non ho alcuna voglia di entrare nella sua vita "privata" per curiosare ed emettere un giudizio.
> Ci sono persone oggi che addirittura si permettono di scrivere sulla bacheca Facebook delle vittime o degli assassini: come valutiamo questa intrusione nella vita privata degli altri, questa mancanza di rispetto per i drammi personali?
> ...


allora non ci siamo capiti 
non ti dico di condannare o assolvere ma non equiparare 
che e' diverso.
Sulla tua vicina marocchina la giustizia fara'il suo corso se e'omicidio volontario stai sereno che scontera'una pena.
Se non verra'condannata si vede ci saranno motivazioni per non farlo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], perché aggredisci? Stiamo scrivendo le nostre opinioni. Tu scrivi le tue, magari senza aggredire o diffamare chi non conosci.
Comincio a capire perché il forum si sta svuotando.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], perché aggredisci? Stiamo scrivendo le nostre opinioni. Tu scrivi le tue, magari senza aggredire o diffamare chi non conosci.
> Comincio a capire perché il forum si sta svuotando.


smetti di fare la vittima,
grazie con me non attacca.

Non preoccuparti del forum.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non mi informo, ma che sinceramente le chiacchiere e le valutazioni sulle cronaca nera, andando a cercare un colpevole, una causa, una giustificazione o addirittura uno schieramento le trovo insopportabili.
> Esistono i tribunali. Non stiamo parlando di un film, ma di drammi familiari, in cui cercare il colpevole, il buono, il cattivo, immettere dei sentimenti per situazioni e persone di cui non sappiamo nulla è un'operazione per me sostanzialmente fastidiosa.
> Quella ragazza che ha dovuto accoltellare il padre vivrà un dramma per tutta la vita, avrà degli enormi problemi da questa e da tutte le vicende precedenti e io non ho alcuna voglia di entrare nella sua vita "privata" per curiosare ed emettere un giudizio.
> Ci sono persone oggi che addirittura si permettono di scrivere sulla bacheca Facebook delle vittime o degli assassini: come valutiamo questa intrusione nella vita privata degli altri, questa mancanza di rispetto per i drammi personali?
> ...


E' un po' una tristezza eh.
Poi capisco che se hai per vicino un tossico ti viene da girarci al largo. Comunque mi fa venire in mente che sono fortunata a stare in una realtà in cui, ti parlo di ieri sera, se alla mia vicina serve un antistaminico mi chiama. Idem io se ho una emergenza. E non c'è frequentazione assidua o chissà quale amicizia: abito però in un condominio in cui se uno ha un problema e' normale aiutarsi. In passato è pure capitato di avere offerta la cena pronta perché mi hanno vista rincasare tardi. Se dimentico la luce accesa sul balcone mi arriva l'sms della vicina. Poi e' comunque vero: cio' malgrado alcuni restano perfetti sconosciuti. Ma non so come dire: manca quell'isolamento che descrivi tu.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> allora non ci siamo capiti
> non ti dico di condannare o assolvere ma *non equiparare
> che e' diverso.*
> Sulla tua vicina marocchina la giustizia fara'il suo corso se e'omicidio volontario stai sereno che scontera'una pena.
> Se non verra'condannata si vede ci saranno motivazioni per non farlo.


E' successo 15 anni fa. Fu condannata.
Io non capisco a che conclusioni vogliamo arrivare, sinceramente.
Ogni crimine ha le sue motivazioni, le sue ragioni...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' successo 15 anni fa. Fu condannata.
> Io non capisco a che conclusioni vogliamo arrivare, sinceramente.
> Ogni crimine ha le sue motivazioni, le sue ragioni...


appunto ma non lo ho aperto io.
forse dovresti chiarirlo con chi lo ha aperto.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un po' una tristezza eh.
> Poi capisco che se *hai* per vicino un tossico ti viene da girarci al largo. Comunque mi fa venire in mente che sono fortunata a stare in una realtà in cui, ti parlo di ieri sera, se alla mia vicina serve un antistaminico mi chiama. Idem io se ho una emergenza. E non c'è frequentazione assidua o chissà quale amicizia: abito però in un condominio in cui se uno ha un problema e' normale aiutarsi. In passato è pure capitato di avere offerta la cena pronta perché mi hanno vista rincasare tardi. Se dimentico la luce accesa sul balcone mi arriva l'sms della vicina. Poi e' comunque vero: *cio' malgrado alcuni restano perfetti sconosciuti*. Ma non so come dire: manca quell'isolamento che descrivi tu.


Avevo. Erano le case popolari dove vivevano i miei nonni e dove sono stato finché non mi sono trasferito altrove, una realtà fatta di persone con varie problematiche innestato in un tessuto sociale "sano" ma anziano che è andato degradandosi sempre più fino all'islamizzazione di oggi, in cui i due nuclei più numerosi (italiani e arabi) manco parlano la stessa lingua e si tollerano (non sempre) a fatica.
Comunque a Milano e nelle grandi città mediamente il vicino lo si ignora di prassi.
Dove vivo ora è un po' diverso, ma mi rendo conto che gli ultimi arrivati faticano a inserirsi rispetto al nucleo originario di quando fu costruita la casa.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto ma non lo ho aperto io.
> forse dovresti chiarirlo con chi lo ha aperto.


Si confonde la realtà con la mediaticità.
In campo mediatico il "femminicidio" e tutte le discussioni inerenti all'argomento tirano di più, coinvolgono e attirano più persone (le donne sembra siano più attratte dalla cronaca nera), in campo social è un argomento "bait".
Anche a livello politico è un argomento in grado di spostare molti voti. 
Ovviamente tutta questa popolarità mediatica può avere la conseguenza di generare frustrazione, in termini di visibilità, da chi viene escluso. 
La contrapposizione tra uomini e donne è ampiamente sfruttabile per qualsiasi argomento, genera quasi sempre interesse a livello mediatico.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Avevo. Erano le case popolari dove vivevano i miei nonni e dove sono stato finché non mi sono trasferito altrove, una realtà fatta di persone con varie problematiche innestato in un tessuto sociale "sano" ma anziano che è andato degradandosi sempre più fino all'islamizzazione di oggi, in cui i due nuclei più numerosi (italiani e arabi) manco parlano la stessa lingua e si tollerano (non sempre) a fatica.
> Comunque a Milano e nelle grandi città mediamente il vicino lo si ignora di prassi.
> Dove vivo ora è un po' diverso, ma mi rendo conto che gli ultimi arrivati faticano a inserirsi rispetto al nucleo originario di quando fu costruita la casa.


Comunque e' molto facile restare estranei alla violenza: se sento  (e si sente) a volte quegli stessi miei vicini litigare, mica intervengo. Perché malgrado tutto non vado certo a pensare a mani addosso. Solo una volta ricordo che qualcuno suonò alla mia porta durante una lite accesa con il mio ex. Suonò e se ne andò. Fu comunque sufficiente a ridimensionare. Tante volte comunque la violenza che si consuma in casa fa meno rumore di una litigata con due che alzano il tono della voce. E c'è poco da fare. Salvo i casi in cui ci scappa il morto o il ferito grave, l'aiuto e' un auto aiuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si confonde la realtà con la mediaticità.
> In campo mediatico il "femminicidio" e tutte le discussioni inerenti all'argomento tirano di più, coinvolgono e attirano più persone (le donne sembra siano più attratte dalla cronaca nera), in campo social è un argomento "bait".
> Anche a livello politico è un argomento in grado di spostare molti voti.
> Ovviamente tutta questa popolarità mediatica può avere la conseguenza di generare frustrazione, in termini di visibilità, da chi viene escluso.
> La contrapposizione tra uomini e donne è ampiamente sfruttabile per qualsiasi argomento, genera quasi sempre interesse a livello mediatico.


le donne uccise erano reali.

tra non parlarne e parlarne preferisco la seconda.

pensa se i desaparecidos argentini fossero stati ignorati 
mah.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque e' molto facile restare estranei alla violenza: se sento  (e si sente) a volte quegli stessi miei vicini litigare, mica intervengo. Perché malgrado tutto non vado certo a pensare a mani addosso. Solo una volta ricordo che qualcuno suonò alla mia porta durante una lite accesa con il mio ex. Suonò e se ne andò. Fu comunque sufficiente a ridimensionare. Tante volte comunque la violenza che si consuma in casa fa meno rumore di una litigata con due che alzano il tono della voce. E c'è poco da fare. Salvo i casi in cui ci scappa il morto o il ferito grave, l'aiuto e' un auto aiuto.


Una comunità unita serve a rendere le persone più legate tra loro e anche a ridurre i fenomeni che possono generare violenza o a stemperarla quando essa si genera.
L'isolamento porta a un'aumento degli stati di paura e paranoia: è tipico delle grandi città, in cui anche il vicino è in competizione con te per il poco spazio a disposizione.
A volte basterebbe poco: io avevo un vicino di casa che quando faceva il barbecue (costringendomi a tenere le finestre chiuse per non far entrare il fumo) me lo diceva prima, mi invitava o portava su da me qualche salamella.
Eravamo alla fine diventati amici. Quando se ne è andato ne è arrivato uno, romeno, un armadio di uomo, che, dopo aver fatto la veranda abusiva con pezzi di recupero (una cosa indegna) ha continuato a fare il barbecue un giorno sì e uno no per sei mesi continui, giorni di pioggia compresi, costringendoci a rilavare più volte il bucato steso e a tenere sbarrate le finestre anche nei giorni più caldi. Ci ho anche litigato, ma senza successo. Per fortuna poi si è stufato...


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> le donne uccise erano reali.
> 
> tra non parlarne e parlarne preferisco la seconda.
> 
> ...


Stai un po' travisando tutto il discorso: io sto dicendo che Orbius confonde la mediaticità con la realtà.
La mediaticità dà più visibilità alle donne, conia il temine femminicidio (giuridicamente si parla di violenza di genere), in pratica si appropria di una tematica reale per motivi che spesso nulla hanno a che fare con la volontà di risolverla, se proprio vogliamo essere espliciti: spesso lo si fa solo per vendere di più un giornale o per accaparrarsi dei voti tramite un'associazione (pratica spesso usata in politica), un po' come fa la Lega con la xenofobia (che ha sicuramente cause e motivi reali ma viene trattata a suon di slogan efficaci per altri scopi). I desaparecido li lascerei proprio in pace: è un accostamento che eviterei, proprio per rispetto verso quanto accaduto.
La realtà è che episodi come questo, avvenuto a due passi da casa mia, non tirano
http://www.milanotoday.it/cronaca/omicidio-via-breno.html
E' un discorso cinico, ma se non si comprende che il cinismo non è il mio, ma il semplice fatto che i media e la politica devono accaparrarsi di argomenti che suscitano più interesse. Non c'è una volontà dietro: siamo noi a decretare il successo di una tematica rispetto ad un'altra e chi fa politica, chi opera con i media deve seguire ciò che può attrarre di più.
E' il solito discorso dell'uomo che morde il cane....


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una comunità unita serve a rendere le persone più legate tra loro e anche a ridurre i fenomeni che possono generare violenza o a stemperarla quando essa si genera.
> L'isolamento porta a un'aumento degli stati di paura e paranoia: è tipico delle grandi città, in cui anche il vicino è in competizione con te per il poco spazio a disposizione.
> A volte basterebbe poco: io avevo un vicino di casa che quando faceva il barbecue (costringendomi a tenere le finestre chiuse per non far entrare il fumo) me lo diceva prima, mi invitava o portava su da me qualche salamella.
> Eravamo alla fine diventati amici. Quando se ne è andato ne è arrivato uno, romeno, un armadio di uomo, che, dopo aver fatto la veranda abusiva con pezzi di recupero (una cosa indegna) ha continuato a fare il barbecue un giorno sì e uno no per sei mesi continui, giorni di pioggia compresi, costringendoci a rilavare più volte il bucato steso e a tenere sbarrate le finestre anche nei giorni più caldi. Ci ho anche litigato, ma senza successo. Per fortuna poi si è stufato...


E' il motivo per cui pure potendolo fare evito di grigliare. Sarà capitato due volte nei primi cinque anni, per la precisione.
A volte capita di tollerare un po' di casino. Ma veramente, tutto nei limiti della ragionevolezza. Pure a me capita di farne, più che altro quando c'è qualche amichetto di mio figlio. Ma pure lui da solo a volte fa un po' di casino. E' successo di avvisare, o di scusarmene. I maleducati no. E' inutile litigarci, nel tuo caso farei una bella segnalazione all'amministratore. Deve intervenire per fare rimuovere la veranda abusiva. Se hai bisogno ti aiuto io. Quello non va assolutamente tollerato.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' il motivo per cui pure potendolo fare evito di grigliare. Sarà capitato due volte nei primi cinque anni, per la precisione.
> A volte capita di tollerare un po' di casino. Ma veramente, tutto nei limiti della ragionevolezza. Pure a me capita di farne, più che altro quando c'è qualche amichetto di mio figlio. Ma pure lui da solo a volte fa un po' di casino. E' successo di avvisare, o di scusarmene. I maleducati no. E' inutile litigarci, nel tuo caso farei una bella segnalazione all'amministratore. Deve intervenire per fare rimuovere la veranda abusiva. Se hai bisogno ti aiuto io. Quello non va assolutamente tollerato.


Già segnalato anni fa, teoricamente dovrebbero smontarla...
Il nostro amministratore comunque è bravo, cerca di fare rispettare il più possibile il regolamento.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai un po' travisando tutto il discorso: io sto dicendo che Orbius confonde la mediaticità con la realtà.
> La mediaticità dà più visibilità alle donne, conia il temine femminicidio (giuridicamente si parla di violenza di genere), in pratica si appropria di una tematica reale per motivi che spesso nulla hanno a che fare con la volontà di risolverla, se proprio vogliamo essere espliciti: spesso lo si fa solo per vendere di più un giornale o per accaparrarsi dei voti tramite un'associazione (pratica spesso usata in politica), un po' come fa la Lega con la xenofobia (che ha sicuramente cause e motivi reali ma viene trattata a suon di slogan efficaci per altri scopi). I desaparecido li lascerei proprio in pace: è un accostamento che eviterei, proprio per rispetto verso quanto accaduto.
> La realtà è che episodi come questo, avvenuto a due passi da casa mia, non tirano
> http://www.milanotoday.it/cronaca/omicidio-via-breno.html
> ...


Danny gli articoli di giornale spesso vengono confezionati in quattro e quattr'otto sulla base di un comunicato stampa di poche righe. E' come una ricetta: mettiamo 3 omicidi, 3 di questo, 3 di quell'altro e la torta è servita.
A te leggendo l'articolo che hai linkato qual'è il primo pensiero che ti viene? E a Orbius? E gli altri?


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già segnalato anni fa, teoricamente dovrebbero smontarla...
> Il nostro amministratore comunque è bravo, cerca di fare rispettare il più possibile il regolamento.


Beh. Se sono trascorsi anni...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io non leggo niente.
> Sono argomenti che trovo spesso sui social: la gente litiga, sfoga le sue frustrazioni, ci butta dentro un po' di vittimismo, di pseudoimpegno, ma alla fine sono sempre e solo tante parole.
> Io ho avuto due mie vicine di casa che hanno ucciso un uomo: potevo evitarlo?
> Potevo fermarle?
> ...


La popolazione carceraria dimostra che i maschi compiono più reati.
Poi sappiamo tutti della saponificatrice  Cianciulli e della belva di via San Gregorio, Rina Fort, come di Rosa e Olindo.
Ogni essere umano può essere pericoloso. La contrapposizione si crea proprio dicendo che tutti i delitti sono uguali, che tutte le forme di aggressività sono uguali.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Danny gli articoli di giornale spesso vengono confezionati in quattro e quattr'otto sulla base di un comunicato stampa di poche righe. E' come una ricetta: mettiamo 3 omicidi, 3 di questo, 3 di quell'altro e la torta è servita.
> A te leggendo l'articolo che hai linkato *qual'è il primo pensiero* che ti viene? E a Orbius? E gli altri?


Uno dei tanti fatti di cronaca nera.

Il primo pensiero che mi viene in mente è che se non fosse collegato a una zona che conosco, lo troverei un fatto di cronaca di nessun interesse.
La cronaca nera se non la rendi interessante e non fai sentire in qualche modo chi la legge coinvolto in prima persona è estremamente ripetitiva e noiosa. Se agisci sull'ansia, però, ottieni una visibilità maggiore e bypassi i limiti territoriali.
Chi la legge deve sentirsi coinvolto a tal punto da poter pensare di essere a rischio e temere per la propria sicurezza e salvezza anche se si trova a 1000 km di distanza: devi attuare un processo di identificazione ANCHE per chi non è di quel quartiere.
Uno dei modi è quello di agire per genere. Altri sono quelli di far leva sull'istinto parentale o sulle differenze etniche.
insomma, devi attrarre più persone possibili, includendole nella valutazione del rischio.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai un po' travisando tutto il discorso: io sto dicendo che Orbius confonde la mediaticità con la realtà.
> La mediaticità dà più visibilità alle donne, conia il temine femminicidio (giuridicamente si parla di violenza di genere), in pratica si appropria di una tematica reale per motivi che spesso nulla hanno a che fare con la volontà di risolverla, se proprio vogliamo essere espliciti: spesso lo si fa solo per vendere di più un giornale o per accaparrarsi dei voti tramite un'associazione (pratica spesso usata in politica), un po' come fa la Lega con la xenofobia (che ha sicuramente cause e motivi reali ma viene trattata a suon di slogan efficaci per altri scopi). I desaparecido li lascerei proprio in pace: è un accostamento che eviterei, proprio per rispetto verso quanto accaduto.
> La realtà è che episodi come questo, avvenuto a due passi da casa mia, non tirano
> http://www.milanotoday.it/cronaca/omicidio-via-breno.html
> ...


ecco quindi basterebbe smetter di uccidere per evitare i giornali ne parlino.
su questo siamo d accordo.

la funzione dei mass media, per quanto sempre piu'di frequente trascende nello scoop , resta fondamentale per informare cio'che accade.
Il femminicidio e'stato coniato solo perche' ci si e'accorti che ogni 2 giorni in media un essere umano di genere femminile viene ucciso per motivi spesso futili.
Ne faremmo volentieri a meno di queste notizie.
Pure degli omicidi in genere, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La popolazione carceraria dimostra che i maschi compiono più reati.*
> Poi sappiamo tutti della saponificatrice  Cianciulli e della belva di via San Gregorio, Rina Fort, come di Rosa e Olindo.
> Ogni essere umano può essere pericoloso. La contrapposizione si crea proprio dicendo che tutti i delitti sono uguali, che tutte le forme di aggressività sono uguali.


Senza fare distinzione sui reati però è un dato inutile.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uno dei tanti fatti di cronaca nera.
> 
> Il primo pensiero che mi viene in mente è che se non fosse collegato a una zona che conosco, lo troverei un fatto di cronaca di nessun interesse.
> La cronaca nera se non la rendi interessante e non fai sentire in qualche modo chi la legge coinvolto in prima persona è estremamente ripetitiva e noiosa. Se agisci sull'ansia, però, ottieni una visibilità maggiore e bypassi i limiti territoriali.
> ...


Ma che coinvolgimento si può avere in un contesto simile? Un contesto "chiuso" alla vita di due anziani in cui uno dei due un giorno tira fuori un martello e da di matto? E' lontano anche se fosse il vicino di casa.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ecco quindi basterebbe smetter di uccidere per evitare i giornali ne parlino.
> su questo siamo d accordo.
> 
> la funzione dei mass media, per quanto sempre piu'di frequente trascende nello scoop , resta fondamentale per informare cio'che accade.
> ...


ISTAT (che non ha interessi commerciali, è neutro)


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma che coinvolgimento si può avere in un contesto simile? Un contesto "chiuso" alla vita di due anziani in cui uno dei due un giorno tira fuori un martello e da di matto? E' lontano anche se fosse il vicino di casa.


Ma che coinvolgimento posso avere io per un padre violento e boxeur?
Nessuno.
Sono entrambe realtà lontane dalla mia.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l*a funzione dei mass media, per quanto sempre piu'di frequente trascende nello scoop , resta fondamentale per informare cio'che accade.*


Ma anche no.
La funzione dei media è commerciale.
Se non fai fatturato chiudi.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ISTAT (che non ha interessi commerciali, è neutro)


ma me stai a cojona ?
a) dati europei del 2015 
che ti dovrei rispondere ...a mannaggia siamo dietro ammazziamo di piu'
primo grafico di genere ma commessi da chi contro chi, le motivazioni?
li ci rientrano pure i reati di mafia, camorra ect


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che coinvolgimento posso avere io per un padre violento e boxeur?
> Nessuno.
> Sono entrambe realtà lontane dalla mia.


ma umanamente, porco zio, ti suscitera' qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ISTAT (che non ha interessi commerciali, è neutro)


Veramente mi hanno proprio qui dato della matta perché ho detto che i crimini sono in diminuzione.
I delitti sono in diminuzione però anche perché culturalmente vengono stigmatizzati. Quando c’era l’attenuante per ragioni di onore, certi delitti non erano stigmatizzati e venivano puniti lievemente. 
Quindi è positivo far rilevare che certe relazioni non sono sane.
Io lavorerei maggiormente sul senso di identità delle persone, ma è un altro aspetto.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *ma me stai a cojona ?*
> a) dati europei del 2015
> che ti dovrei rispondere ...a mannaggia siamo dietro ammazziamo di piu'
> primo grafico di genere ma commessi da chi contro chi, le motivazioni?
> li ci rientrano pure i reati di mafia, camorra ect


Ammazza che diffidenza...
Vuoi il link?
Omicidi di donne. Istat. Prendiela con loro.
https://www4.istat.it/it/violenza-sulle-donne/il-fenomeno/omicidi-di-donne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> La funzione dei media è commerciale.
> Se non fai fatturato chiudi.


ma guarda che con il gossip guadagnano di piu' mica han bisogno di omicidi 
Basta il bunga bunga, per dire


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma guarda che con il gossip guadagnano di piu' mica han bisogno di omicidi
> Basta il bunga bunga, per dire


Dai, sono prodotti differenti...
Mica puoi far uscire il Corriere solo con articoli di gossip.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza che diffidenza...
> Vuoi il link?
> Omicidi di donne. Istat. Prendiela con lor.
> https://www4.istat.it/it/violenza-sulle-donne/il-fenomeno/omicidi-di-donne


a parte che e'del 2016 e la frequenza e'aumentata
gli uomini sono in calo e non leggo omicidio commesso da una donna contro l'uomo
quindi di genere si 
in calo al 2016 per gli uomini si 
motivi?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> V*eramente mi hanno proprio qui dato della matta perché ho detto che i crimini sono in diminuzione.*
> I delitti sono in diminuzione però anche perché culturalmente vengono stigmatizzati. Quando c’era l’attenuante per ragioni di onore, certi delitti non erano stigmatizzati e venivano puniti lievemente.
> Quindi è positivo far rilevare che certe relazioni non sono sane.
> Io lavorerei maggiormente sul senso di identità delle persone, ma è un altro aspetto.


Neretto: vero!
Lo sostengo da sempre.
Sulle ragioni non mi pronuncio: è comunque talmente cambiato il tessuto sociale che sicuramente oggi è diminuita gran parte di quella violenza che era presente nelle generazioni precedenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, sono prodotti differenti...
> Mica puoi far uscire il Corriere solo con articoli di gossip.


ma figurati gai uscire uno scandalo alla Marrazzo con uno dei politici di grido ora.
Poi vedi quanto ci campano i mass media


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *a parte che e'del 2016 e la frequenza e'aumentata*
> gli uomini sono in calo e non leggo omicidio commesso da una donna contro l'uomo
> quindi di genere si
> in calo al 2016 per gli uomini si
> motivi?


Se trovi i dati mi fai un piacere. Vai sul sito e aggiorna il link.
Io quello ho trovato. 
Le spiegazioni sono tutte su Istat, ci sono documenti di ogni genere.
Non fidatevi dei Media, leggete e interpretate le statistiche reali.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma figurati gai uscire uno scandalo alla Marrazzo con uno dei politici di grido ora.
> Poi vedi quanto ci campano i mass media


Cioè basta un solo argomento per fare un prodotto mediatico.
Dai, ma cosa stai dicendo... su...
Se arriviamo a questi livelli, non rispondo neppure più.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che coinvolgimento posso avere io per un padre violento e boxeur?
> Nessuno.
> Sono entrambe realtà lontane dalla mia.


Hai parlato tu di processo di identificazione. Io mi riferivo all'articolo dei due signori anziani.
Quindi una notizia "fallimentare" potremmo dire, semplice cronaca.
E' lontano da me, non mi riguarda. Se la sento vicino a me è una azione dettata dall'ansia. Solo questo?


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se trovi i dati mi fai un piacere. Vai sul sito e aggiorna il link.
> Io quello ho trovato.
> Le spiegazioni sono tutte su Istat, ci sono documenti di ogni genere.


La metà delle donne ammazzate trova la fine per mano del convivente o dell'amante.
Sai quale è il problema?
E' un po' scomodo a dirsi. Se io tiro uno sganassone a te probabilmente ti posso arrecare una contusione.
Se tu lo assesti bene a me le conseguenze sono peggiori.

Eppure la violenza senza genere dovrebbe avere uguali conseguenze. E' vero che le donne hanno anche altri mezzi. Ma percentualmente quanta violenza non è frutto di raptus?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai parlato tu di processo di identificazione. Io mi riferivo all'articolo dei due signori anziani.
> Quindi una notizia "fallimentare" potremmo dire, semplice cronaca.
> E' lontano da me, non mi riguarda. Se la sento vicino a me è una azione dettata dall'ansia. Solo questo?


Non sono io a stabilire le motivazioni per cui una notizia è più interessante di un'altra.
Se chi legge non è coinvolto "direttamente", se non è invogliato dal titolo, se non percepisce l'allarme "diretto" verso di sé, o in altri casi, una curiosità morbosa non lo attiri.
Questa notizia è semplice cronaca locale. Interessa solo a chi abita vicino e attua un processo di identificazione per vicinanza.
Sai quante notizie ci sono di cronaca locale che non vanno sui media nazionali?
Perché non sono interessanti. La notizia della canzone O Bella Ciao (che poi manco era quella) stigmatizzata da *un *genitore a San Donato è finita sul Giornale sono perché aveva rilevanza a livello propagandistico, in sé era una notizia del cazzo. Anzi, una non notizia. Ma c'erano le elezioni e i lettori de Il Giornale sono visceralmente attratti da un certo antagonismo politico, esattamente come quelli di Repubblica, che fa operazioni simili.
Orbis è coinvolto a livello mediatico, percepisce un'esclusione di genere come tanti altri maschi, ovvero si rende conto che a livello mediatico gli omicidi e la violenza di genere suscitano meno interesse. 
In realtà tutti, uomini o donne, stanno soffrendo per avere visibilità... E' questo il vero nodo: essere o non essere sotto i riflettori.
Perché Brunetta ha ragione: la violenza è in calo.
Lo dicono anche i dati statistici.
L'interesse no.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè basta un solo argomento per fare un prodotto mediatico.
> Dai, ma cosa stai dicendo... su...
> Se arriviamo a questi livelli, non rispondo neppure più.


lo dici ti mica io.
io ti ho fatto degli esempi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Il mio pensiero è che se un individuo (maschio o femmina che sia) che ha evidente supremazia a livello fisico sul partner con cui è in relazione, “mette in gioco” anche solo velatamente (anche solo alzando la voce) questa supremazia fisica nello scambio relazionale, è un poveraccio che non ha la forza di sostenere una dialettica ad armi pari, ed è costretto anche solo a “agitare” la sua supremazia fisica

E farebbe bene a trovarsi un partner meno impegnativo e più adeguato al suo modesto livello dialettico


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se trovi i dati mi fai un piacere. Vai sul sito e aggiorna il link.
> Io quello ho trovato.
> Le spiegazioni sono tutte su Istat, ci sono documenti di ogni genere.
> Non fidatevi dei Media, leggete e interpretate le statistiche reali.


c'e' un aggiornamento al 2017
e a marzo del 2019 hanno fatto un seminario specifico istitizionale
magari tra qualche mese pubblicheranno i dati.
Ammazza so veloci


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La metà delle donne ammazzate trova la fine per mano del convivente o dell'amante.
> Sai quale è il problema?
> E' un po' scomodo a dirsi. Se io tiro uno sganassone a te probabilmente ti posso arrecare una contusione.
> Se tu lo assesti bene a me le conseguenze sono peggiori.
> ...


Sì, lo è.
Ma io non tiro uno sganassone a te perché non sono aggressivo e so che sei debole.
E tu, generico, puoi anche essere aggressiva con me, picchiarmi ma io non reagirò con la stessa tua aggressività. 
E sai che mi è capitato, ovviamente, di essere in questa situazione.
Però se tu, generico, sei aggressiva con un altro uomo (ma anche una donna) che non ha il mio stesso autocontrollo (e ce ne sono), commetti uno sbaglio: devi andartene, lasciarlo, perché può essere pericoloso, oppure devi limitare la tua aggressività nel momento in cui sei con lui.
L'errore che vedo anche in mia moglie è di essere aggressiva anche facendo gestacci ad automobilisti sconosciuti: se domani becca il tipo violento la seppellisce nelle campagne dietro casa. 
L'aggressività va sempre controllata e contenuta, perché scatena violenza.
E' fondamentale, è un regola di prevenzione tra le più importanti.
Arrivando a casi assurdi come questo
https://www.ilgazzettino.it/esteri/...mmazza_la_donna_colpi_di_mannaia-4378776.html


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> smetti di fare la vittima,
> grazie con me non attacca.
> 
> Non preoccuparti del forum.


E chi si preoccupa? Avete semplicemente perso un altro utente.
Il politicamente corretto sta distruggendo il dibattito democratico: qualcuno decide cosa dire e come dirlo. La conseguenza non è la "vittoria" di queste persone nel dibattito; semplicemente il dibattito si spegne, lasciando soli sulla scena i commedianti senza pubblico e senza interlocutori.
Un'Unione Sovietica tecnologica ma ugualmente repressiva.
Buona giornata


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono io a stabilire le motivazioni per cui una notizia è più interessante di un'altra.
> Se chi legge non è coinvolto "direttamente", se non è invogliato dal titolo, se non percepisce l'allarme "diretto" verso di sé, o in altri casi, una curiosità morbosa non lo attiri.
> Questa notizia è semplice cronaca locale. Interessa solo a chi abita vicino e attua un processo di identificazione per vicinanza.
> Sai quante notizie ci sono di cronaca locale che non vanno sui media nazionali?
> ...


Ti dico quello che è venuto da pensare a me leggendo l'articolo (verso cui non avevo interessi morbosi, l'ho aperto perchè l'hai linkato tu) che trovo molto "fumoso", dire "in passato aveva sofferto di disturbi psichici" vuol dire tutto e niente. Orbis potrebbe forse vederci l'ennesimo tentativo di giustificare un omicidio compiuto da una donna _poverina aveva sofferto di disturbi psichici_ ma non è questo che è scritto.
75 anni è un'età importante. Quali farmaci prendeva questa donna? Continuava forse ad assumere psicofarmaci prescritti da un medico di base? Poteva avere un inizio di forma di demenza? E' stata sottoposta ad una PET cerebrale? Uccidere una persona, fare violenza fisica è varcare una soglia. Quali sono i processi che hanno messo in atto questo?
Le violenza è in calo perchè le persone sanno che ne pagano le conseguenze non perchè siano più "buone". C'è anche chi fa violenza spingendosi nei limiti della legge (conoscendoli) ma non andando oltre, muovendosi nel margine.
Orbis non mi sembra coinvolto a livello mediatico, ma a livello personale. Si scalda troppo solo per questi argomenti, mentre non appare particolarmente interessato ad altri.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi si preoccupa? Avete semplicemente perso un altro utente.
> I*l politicamente corretto *sta distruggendo il dibattito democratico: qualcuno decide cosa dire e come dirlo. La conseguenza non è la "vittoria" di queste persone nel dibattito; semplicemente il dibattito si spegne, lasciando soli sulla scena i commedianti senza pubblico e senza interlocutori.
> Un'Unione Sovietica tecnologica ma ugualmente repressiva.
> Buona giornata


Non è il "politically correct", ma la necessità di non scatenare flussi di messaggi contrari o flame, in genere.
Se frequenti un po' i social ti rendi conto del livello di frustrazione che alberga e che determina un conflitto continuo su qualsiasi argomento.
Se realizzi un prodotto commerciale o sei un partito politico, devi evitare di finire dentro a un flusso inarrestabile e dannoso per la tua immagine. Sostanzialmente dai ragione a chi è più aggressivo dal punto di vista comunicativo.
Noi anni fa abbiamo suscitato polemiche per la pubblicazione di un racconto umoristico sui cani. Fortunatamente era ancora lontano il mondo "social" attuale e la cosa fu contenuta.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo è.
> Ma io non tiro uno sganassone a te perché non sono aggressivo e so che sei debole.
> E tu, generico, puoi anche essere aggressiva con me, picchiarmi ma io non reagirò con la stessa tua aggressività.
> E sai che mi è capitato, ovviamente, di essere in questa situazione.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Ma non era questo il discorso, cioè il problema che volevo evidenziare.
Se io ti uccido col veleno, il mio gesto è frutto di una premeditazione che generalmente non esiste, nella violenza domestica. Ovvero: esiste purtroppo spesso come risposta ad altra violenza. Là dove concordo con te che la migliore forma di contrasto e' allontanarsi. Poi esiste la realtà, però. Che non è fatta di uno uso a sparare sul soffitto di casa. Ma magari ti spintona giù dalle scale. Ti torce un braccio. Ti butta contro un muro. Non lascia manco segni inequivocabili. E c'è una realtà che non fa di questi episodi il quotidiano. Ci sono questi episodi, e il resto lo fa anche solo qualche occhiata di sghembo. Fino magari alla prossima tazza di caffè fatta volare sulle tende con un pugno sul tavolo. E te che ricordi. O a una urlata fatta direttamente nel tuo orecchio. Urlano anche le donne. Ma molto spesso l'eco e' differente. E' il mondo praticamente invisibile della violenza. Terreno senz'altro fertile per altra violenza.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti dico quello che è venuto da pensare a me leggendo l'articolo (verso cui non avevo interessi morbosi, l'ho aperto perchè l'hai linkato tu) che trovo molto "fumoso", dire "in passato aveva sofferto di disturbi psichici" vuol dire tutto e niente. Orbis potrebbe forse vederci l'ennesimo tentativo di giustificare un omicidio compiuto da una donna _poverina aveva sofferto di disturbi psichici_ ma non è questo che è scritto.
> 75 anni è un'età importante. Quali farmaci prendeva questa donna? Continuava forse ad assumere psicofarmaci prescritti da un medico di base? Poteva avere un inizio di forma di demenza? E' stata sottoposta ad una PET cerebrale? Uccidere una persona, fare violenza fisica è varcare una soglia. Quali sono i processi che hanno messo in atto questo?
> *Le violenza è in calo perchè le persone sanno che ne pagano le conseguenze non perchè siano più "buone".* C'è anche chi fa violenza spingendosi nei limiti della legge (conoscendoli) ma non andando oltre, muovendosi nel margine.
> Orbis non mi sembra coinvolto a livello mediatico, ma a livello personale. Si scalda troppo solo per questi argomenti, mentre non appare particolarmente interessato ad altri.


No, le persone sono meno aggressive che in passato, si è lavorato molto a livello educativo e la guerra ce la siamo lasciata alle spalle da un po'. I vecchi di una volta erano molto più cattivi, se vogliamo proprio dirlo.
Pensa a quanto era tollerata la violenza sugli animali domestici.
D'altronde se fin da bambini eri abituato a tirare il collo a galline o conigli...
Sull'articolo: non è stato sviluppato, si è limitato al solito standard da cronaca nera locale.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma non era questo il discorso, cioè il problema che volevo evidenziare.
> Se io ti uccido col veleno, il mio gesto è frutto di una premeditazione che generalmente non esiste, nella violenza domestica. Ovvero: esiste purtroppo spesso come risposta ad altra violenza. Là dove concordo con te che la migliore forma di contrasto e' allontanarsi. Poi esiste la realtà, però. Che non è fatta di uno uso a sparare sul soffitto di casa. Ma magari ti spintona giù dalle scale. Ti torce un braccio. Ti butta contro un muro. Non lascia manco segni inequivocabili. E c'è una realtà che non fa di questi episodi il quotidiano. Ci sono questi episodi, e il resto lo fa anche solo qualche occhiata di sghembo. Fino magari alla prossima tazza di caffè fatta volare sulle tende con un pugno sul tavolo. E te che ricordi. O a una urlata fatta direttamente nel tuo orecchio. Urlano anche le donne. Ma molto spesso l'eco e' differente. E' il mondo praticamente invisibile della violenza. Terreno senz'altro fertile per altra violenza.


Che ti devo dire... mia moglie le mani su di me le ha alzate (dopo anni comunque si scusò per questo), ma lo ha fatto anche con mia figlia.
Era un periodo che non stava bene. Se fosse stato un uomo avrebbe prodotto danni fisici, forse.
Così, ho solo il ricordo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> smetti di fare la vittima,
> grazie con me non attacca.
> 
> Non preoccuparti del forum.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi si preoccupa? Avete semplicemente perso un altro utente.


Caro Orbis.. disse bene quella volta il padrone del circolo del tennis dove vado:

"Non avete idea dei danni che fanno le donne.."

Credo che avesse ragione


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire... mia moglie le mani su di me le ha alzate, ma lo ha fatto anche con mia figlia.
> Era un periodo che non stava bene. Se fosse stato un uomo avrebbe prodotto danni fisici, forse.
> Così, ho solo il ricordo.


Non sono solo ricordi.
Sono segni. E' un qualcosa che ti entra, e che devi lasciare uscire.
Non sta a me darne un peso, ma solo ricordare che quando le conseguenze fanno rumore la violenza spesso e' stata consumata da mo'.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Caro Orbis.. disse bene quella volta il padrone del circolo del tennis dove vado:
> 
> "Non avete idea dei danni che fanno le donne.."
> 
> Credo che avesse ragione


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, le persone sono meno aggressive che in passato, si è lavorato molto a livello educativo e la guerra ce la siamo lasciata alle spalle da un po'. I vecchi di una volta erano molto più cattivi, se vogliamo proprio dirlo.
> Pensa a quanto era tollerata la violenza sugli animali domestici.
> D'altronde se fin da bambini eri abituato a tirare il collo a galline o conigli...
> Sull'articolo: non è stato sviluppato, si è limitato al solito standard da cronaca nera locale.


Ci sono casi di serial killer dove è stato rilevato che prima erano stati uccisi animali. Uccidere animali è varcare una soglia anche se credo sia diversa la spinta della fame nera di quella che va oggi a definire qualcosa come la caccia ad esempio, quale sport e passione.
So che "una volta" (poche generazioni fa alla fine, e mi vien sempre da pensare "potessero parlare di alberi secolari") il bestiame non era tenuto senza che vi fosse una necessaria parvenza di "trattarlo bene" perchè erano bestie appunto, e i gattini pucciosi servivano per mangiare i sorci dentro fienili e stalle, e se crepavano nessuno si allarmava e denunciava a qualche associazione, ma le bestie servivano perchè erano sussistenza e non erano rinnovabili con tanta facilità, serviva anche per scaldarsi nelle gelide notti invernali, dunque l'impostazione era diversa, non era solo questione di "cattiveria". In taluni la casi la bestia si vendeva con grande dispiacere (ma non per motivi affettivi). Noi oggi demonizziamo la caccia, che in certi contesti sfiora l'assurdo e il macabro (mi vengono in mente le immagini di una cacciatrice "ricca" con i suoi trofei quali giraffe e canguri ect), ma è stata insieme alla coltivazione ciò che ci ha sfamato per millenni, ma ci riesce facile farlo perchè è lontana, detto in altri termini perchè mangiamo lo stesso.
L'articolo non è sviluppato ma puntare il dito non serve a niente se non si tentano di capire quali siano i processi che possono portare a simili raptus, per intervenire prima.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono solo ricordi.
> Sono segni. E' un qualcosa che ti entra, e che devi lasciare uscire.
> Non sta a me darne un peso, ma solo ricordare che quando le conseguenze fanno rumore la violenza spesso e' stata consumata da mo'.


Posso dirti una mia sensazione?
Io ho avuto da bambino una minaccia col coltello per farmi tirare giù le mutande, una minaccia col coltello da parte di un musulmano perché le avevo giù al mare, sono stato picchiato da mia moglie senza reagire...
Quando racconto queste cose ho l'impressione che *a nessuno interessino*, perché sono un uomo.
*L'uomo* deve reagire con forza, *non può essere vittim*a o proporsi come tale.
In effetti sono d'accordo, il ruolo che mi si cuce addosso è questo e io ho saputo gestire tutte quelle situazioni come d'altronde sono sopravvissuto ad altri due grossi cani che mi sono venuti addosso domenica in campagna....
*Non ho bisogno della commiserazione altrui, so gestire queste situazioni da solo.
*Però questo è un indizio, che mi fa pensare che invece per una donna che si pone come vittima non sia così, che da sola non possa farcela, che ha bisogno di venire rassicurata da altre donne e da altri uomini perché si percepisce debole.
E allora torniamo al punto iniziale. *Uomini e donne devono essere alleat*i, seguendo questo schema, perché altrimenti chi ne farà le spese sarà soprattutto la donna. O mi sbaglio? Sto ragionando per assurdo...
Forse il quid del tema proposto da Orbius sta proprio in questo: tu, donna, ti proponi da vittima, debole, e poi mi fai la guerra, a me, che dovrei avere cura di te, a me che sono destinato a stare con te?
Se scrivessi una cosa del genere su un social sarei bersagliato da commenti de tipo "Noi donne non abbiamo bisogno di uomini, ce ls facciamo da sole".
Ecco: è davvero così se ti presenti da vittima? Possiamo davvero noi tutti, uomini o donne, farcela da soli?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Forse il quid del tema proposto da Orbius sta proprio in questo: tu, donna, ti proponi da vittima, debole, e poi mi fai la guerra, a me, che dovrei avere cura di te, a me che sono destinato a stare con te?


Ma che discorso è questo??

Questa è sudditanza camuffata da protezione.. 

E si ritorna tragicamente al 3d di  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] "DifendiLa"

La donna ha pienamente diritto di farti la guerra.. e tu hai pieno diritto di levare le tende

Ma  non di picchiarla, oh..


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che discorso è questo??
> 
> Questa è sudditanza camuffata da protezione..
> 
> ...




Sicuro che sia produttivo anche per lei?
Perché è a questo che voglio arrivare...
*Il diritto di fare la guerra è costruttivo?
*A cosa porta?
Sicuro che la conseguenza sia solo quella di "levare le tende"?

(Fate l'amore, non la guerra.... Quanto tempo è passato invano da questo slogan... se davvero le cose stanno come dici tu, Skorpio, con luna certa dose di paraculaggine :carneval:- questa te le devo dire, eh.-, anche perché hai capito esattamente il contrario  e che cavolo! Smettila di tentare di ingraziarti le donne più carine del forum:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:con le frasi fatte. Interpreta.... quel che dico!:sonar


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

La guerra porta alla necessità di armarsi, di schierarsi, di avere alleati e nemici.
Qualcuno che ti difenda.
Qualcuno che combatta con te.
Contro un nemico.
Porta ad alleanze e divisioni.
La pace, invece?
Unità. Libertà.
Non hai bisogno di alleati forti, ma puoi scegliere chi è al tuo fianco con altri criteri. Non sulla base della paura di un nemico, sicuramente.
Come quando scegli un cane: il criterio è molto diverso se ne cerchi uno da guardia o uno da compagnia.
L'antagonismo produce sempre una reazione uguale e contraria.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Posso dirti una mia sensazione?
> Io ho avuto da bambino una minaccia col coltello per farmi tirare giù le mutande, una minaccia col coltello da parte di un musulmano perché le avevo giù al mare, sono stato picchiato da mia moglie senza reagire...
> Quando racconto queste cose ho l'impressione che a nessuno interessino, perché sono un uomo.
> L'uomo deve reagire con forza, non può essere vittime o proporsi come tale.
> ...


Mi e' venuto un po' da sorridere.
Cosa intendi per  "farcela"? 
Perché è tanta roba.

Per me, e' stato non farne un pensiero fisso. E imparare che non c'è risposta alla violenza. Non c'è dialogo. Non c'è un  "perché fai così"?. C'è solo distanza da prendere. Poi entrano in gioco gli aiuti, le alleanze, quello che dici anche tu. Personalmente non sono passata per lotte di genere, senz'altro mi sono sentita vittima. Ho messo anche alla moviola le mie reazioni. Sono anche arrivata a conclusioni tratte sulla mia pelle. Spesso si sente dire che non bisogna  "provocare". Appunto rispondendo. O semplicemente bisogna evitare di essere polemici, anche laddove polemica e' semplicemente evitare di rimarcare un aiuto promesso e poi omesso. Il mancato rispetto di un accordo. Ho finto, ho mentito, ho stampato una faccia che non era la mia. Ho omesso. Ho solo peggiorato le cose. E niente. Posso solo dire che l'unica reazione utile e' andarsene. Oggi so che la violenza trova "varchi". Alleanze non ne ho. Aiuto quando ho bisogno ne chiedo, e quando posso ne offro. Credo che la fiducia sarà sempre compromessa, ma non con il mondo maschile in generale.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi e' venuto un po' da sorridere.
> Cosa intendi per  "farcela"?
> Perché è tanta roba.
> 
> Per me, e' stato non farne un pensiero fisso. E imparare che non c'è risposta alla violenza. Non c'è dialogo. Non c'è un  "perché fai così"?. C'è solo distanza da prendere. Poi entrano in gioco gli aiuti, le alleanze, quello che dici anche tu. *Personalmente non sono passata per lotte di gener*e, *senz'altro mi sono sentita vittim*a. Ho messo anche alla moviola le mie reazioni. Sono anche arrivata a conclusioni tratte sulla mia pelle. Spesso si sente dire che non bisogna  "provocare". Appunto rispondendo. O semplicemente bisogna evitare di essere polemici, anche laddove polemica e' semplicemente evitare di rimarcare un aiuto promesso e poi omesso. Il mancato rispetto di un accordo. Ho finto, ho mentito, ho stampato una faccia che non era la mia. Ho omesso. Ho solo peggiorato le cose. E niente. *Posso solo dire che l'unica reazione utile e' andarsene.* Oggi so che la violenza trova "varchi". Alleanze non ne ho. Aiuto quando ho bisogno ne chiedo, e quando posso ne offro. *Credo che la fiducia sarà sempre compromessa, ma non con il mondo maschile in generale.*


Questo è un discorso che quoto!
Farcela è venirne fuori. 
Semplicemente questo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro che sia produttivo anche per lei?
> Perché è a questo che voglio arrivare...
> *Il diritto di fare la guerra è costruttivo?
> *A cosa porta?
> ...


Ma che ne so se sia produttivo per lei..

Però io non mi sono mai sentito obbligato a restare sotto il fuoco nemico.. 

Ma cosa c'entra ingraziarsi simpatie ??

Sai le volte che in casa ho detto: se hai voglia di litigare su questa stronzata dimmelo subito così esco direttamente e si fa subito finita

Una sera mi ricordo ero già iscritto qui, stava x cominciare Bayern Monaco - Juventus ottavi di finale (4-2 dts)

Voleva discorrere, dissi: "benissimo, ho capito"

Ho preso le gambe e l'ho lasciata lì e sono andato al bar

Ma che scherziamo Danny??

La dovevo gonfiare come un tamburo secondo te??

O perdermi la partita?

Ma che scherziamo??


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Personalmente non sono passata per lotte di genere, senz'altro mi sono sentita vittima. Ho messo anche alla moviola le mie reazioni. Credo che la fiducia sarà sempre compromessa, ma non con il mondo maschile in generale.


Parto da questa tua affermazione: tu hai individuato un responsabile e ti sei difesa da lui.
Hai condotto una tua personalissima lotta, che ti permette ora, volendo, di poter stare da sola senza timore o di approcciare altri uomini con spirito propositivo.
Se la tua lotta fosse stata di genere, ora saresti in una situazione molto più precaria.
Tu, sola, donna in un mondo di uomini ti sentiresti a rischio. E saresti incapace in prospettiva di riformare un'altra coppia perché la sfiducia colpirebbe tutti gli elementi del mondo maschile.
In pratica da vittima di un episodio singolo, diverresti martire del tuo stesso genere.
Una condizione esistenziale durissima.
E un soggetto indebolito non può essere libero. Cercherà sempre qualcuno che lo protegga.
Si capisce dove voglio arrivare?
Un soggetto politico debole è facilmente manipolabile.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una sera mi ricordo ero già iscritto qui, stava x cominciare Bayern Monaco - Juventus ottavi di finale (4-2 dts)
> 
> Voleva discorrere, dissi: "benissimo, ho capito"
> 
> ...


Ma non potevi stare ad ascoltarla?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non potevi stare ad ascoltarla?


No

Non potevo.  E voglio dire che il far la guerra non lo ordina il dottore


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non potevi stare ad ascoltarla?


E perdersi gli ottavi di finale?
Oddio perdere magari non è il verbo migliore visto il risultato


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E perdersi gli ottavi di finale?
> Oddio perdere magari non è il verbo migliore visto il risultato


:rotfl: :rotfl: oltretutto fu una partita da incazzarsi come jene, 2-0 a mani basse per noi dopo il primo tempo..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: oltretutto fu una partita da incazzarsi come jene, 2-0 a mani basse per noi dopo il primo tempo..


Una delle sere più divertenti della mia vita


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> *Non potev*o.  E voglio dire che il far la guerra non lo ordina il dottore


Non volevi! Niente scuse.
Più importante la partita della moglie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YqUHVoIkRQ


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una delle sere più divertenti della mia vita


Quando rientrai a casa non volava una mosca ..


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando rientrai a casa non volava una mosca ..


Le aveva sterminate tutte?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non volevi! Niente scuse.
> Più importante la partita della moglie
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YqUHVoIkRQ


Ma io non è che mi sono votato al martirio eh.. 

Ognuno intende la relazione giustamente a modo suo

In casa mia non ci sono martiri, né di sesso maschile ne di sesso femminile

Ma nemmeno lividi in faccia


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parto da questa tua affermazione: tu hai individuato un responsabile e ti sei difesa da lui.
> Hai condotto una tua personalissima lotta, che ti permette ora, volendo, di poter stare da sola senza timore o di approcciare altri uomini con spirito propositivo.
> Se la tua lotta fosse stata di genere, ora saresti in una situazione molto più precaria.
> Tu, sola, donna in un mondo di uomini ti sentiresti a rischio. E saresti incapace in prospettiva di riformare un'altra coppia perché la sfiducia colpirebbe tutti gli elementi del mondo maschile.
> ...


Si e no.
Cioè non è esattamente così.
Non ce l'ho certo con il genere maschile. Però la fiducia verso il ruolo di mio compagno e' persa. Ed essendo che sono etero non ne faccio un problema di genere. Ma di ruolo. Non so se ora è chiaro.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non è che mi sono votato al martirio eh..
> 
> Ognuno intende la relazione giustamente a modo suo
> 
> ...


Sostanzialmente perché ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le aveva sterminate tutte?


Sapeva che non era aria.. e che se ricominciava sarei serenamente uscito fuori di casa e andato a dormire altrove


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no.
> Cioè non è esattamente così.
> Non ce l'ho certo con il genere maschile. Però *la fiducia verso il ruolo* di mio compagno e' persa. Ed essendo che sono etero non ne faccio un problema di genere. Ma di ruolo. Non so se ora è chiaro.


Sì, però questo lo vivo anche io, ma proprio vero il ruolo in generale.
Anche se le donne continuano a piacermi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente perché ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi.


Non direi.. sostanzialmente perché c'è un senso del rispetto dialogico, valicando il quale ci sono conseguenze


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non direi.. sostanzialmente perché c'è *un senso del rispetto dialogico*, valicando il quale ci sono conseguenze


Ma che senso del rispetto dialogico è se tu te ne vai proprio quando lei vuole parlarti?
Scusa, eh.
E' "mi faccio i cazzi miei, adesso non ho voglia di starti ad ascoltare perché ho di meglio da fare", che ci sta anche, ma non pretendere che sia un attegiamento propositivo in una coppia. 
Soprattutto perché era una partita, mica la nascita di un figlio o un'operazione chirurgica.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che senso del rispetto è se tu te ne vai quando lei vuole parlarti?
> Scusa, eh.
> E' "mi faccio i cazzi miei, adesso non ho voglia di starti ad ascoltare perché io di meglio da fare", che ci sta anche, ma non pretendere che sia qualcosa di propositivo in una coppia.
> Soprattutto perché era una partita, mica ls nascita di un figlio o un'operazione chirurgica.


Ripeto, ognuno forma le proprie regole in relazione, e le stesse gli ricadono addosso

Anche io stesso non posso parlare a mia moglie, se non lo desidera, in un dato momento.

È avvenuto anche questo weekend.. 

Mia moglie non è Dio che quando deve parlare bisogna mettersi a buo ritto e ascoltare

io non sono Dio, che quando devo parlare si deve mettere a buo ritto e ascoltarmi

Se uno forza la mano, sa che le conseguenze non sono né le scenette isteriche da bambini viziati, né le seggiolate in testa in stile Bud Spencer e Terence Hill

Ma rifiutarsi è ammesso. E reciproco.

Ripeto, non siamo l'uno il Dio dell'altro


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che senso del rispetto dialogico è se tu te ne vai proprio quando lei vuole parlarti?
> Scusa, eh.
> E' "mi faccio i cazzi miei, adesso non ho voglia di starti ad ascoltare perché ho di meglio da fare", che ci sta anche, ma non pretendere che sia un attegiamento propositivo in una coppia.
> Soprattutto perché era una partita, mica la nascita di un figlio o un'operazione chirurgica.


Danny prova a chiamarmi quando c’s Una partita del Milan importante.  Vedi se ti rispondo. 
Capisco la questione di vita o di morte ma se vuoi litigare su cazzate puoi serenamente aspettare
Quando il Milan giocava in Champion (secoli fa) mia madre veniva a gestirmi i bambini perché io non ero in grado di dar retta loro . Vedi tu


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto, ognuno forma le proprie regole in relazione, e le stesse gli ricadono addosso
> 
> Anche io stesso non posso parlare a mia moglie, se non lo desidera, in un dato momento.
> 
> ...


Boh.
Da me va diversamente. Si parla, quando ci si vede. Ci si ascolta anche.
Si riesce anche a guardare la TV insieme.
Non è che ci sono regole, però, né bisogno di stabilire momenti giusti.
Al limite se uno sta facendo qualcosa di importante si dice "Scusami, devo fare questo. Ti dispiace se parliamo dopo?" e ringrazia.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Capisco la questione di vita o di morte


Siamo ancora tutti vivi 

Io non capisco questa idolatrazione per il compagno/a

Ma nemmeno fosse a favore mio la capirei, anzi

Mi darebbe un fastidio insopportabile sentirmi Dio in casa mia.. mi sembrerebbe di avere una imbecille al fianco


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dani prova a chiamarmi quando c’s Una partita del Milan importante.  Vedi se ti rispondo.
> Capisco la questione di vita o di morte ma se vuoi litigare su cazzate puoi serenamente aspettare
> Quando il Milan giocava in Champion (secoli fa) mia madre veniva a gestirmi i bambini perché io non ero in grado di dar retta loro . Vedi tu


Sì', ma quando è così come in tutte le situazioni basta farlo capire... per esempio io mi incazzo se mi interrompono mentre studio canto.
E' il "mio spazio" e merita rispetto.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che senso del rispetto dialogico è se tu te ne vai proprio quando lei vuole parlarti?
> Scusa, eh.
> E' "mi faccio i cazzi miei, adesso non ho voglia di starti ad ascoltare perché ho di meglio da fare", che ci sta anche, ma non pretendere che sia un attegiamento propositivo in una coppia.
> Soprattutto perché era una partita, mica la nascita di un figlio o un'operazione chirurgica.


No vabbè.
Se e' una questione urgente occhei.
Altrimenti aspetta la partita. E' una  "prima" forma di ingerenza inopportuna anche quella.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Boh.
> Da me va diversamente. Si parla, quando ci si vede. Ci si ascolta anche.
> Si riesce anche a guardare la TV insieme.
> Non è che ci sono regole, però, né bisogno di stabilire momenti giusti.
> Al limite se uno sta facendo qualcosa di importante si dice "Scusami, devo fare questo. Ti dispiace se parliamo dopo?" e ringrazia.



Voi siete più bravi , evidentemente

Che dirti?

Questo weekend io avevo voglia di parlare di una cosa che mi fa girare i coglioni e cioè della mia inquilina

Mia moglie mi ha detto: no per favore.. ci sto male (da evidentemente noia anche a lei)

Non ho spaccato sedie, non mi sono messo a urlare per casa, non gli ho rifilato malrovesci in faccia, eccomi qui bello tranquillo....


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo ancora tutti vivi
> 
> Io non capisco questa idolatrazione per il compagno/a
> 
> ...


Ah Skorpio... non so come ragionate in casa vostra, ma basta dire a tua moglie
"Non mi rompere le palle perché questo sai benissimo che è il mio spazio a cui tengo esattamente come tu tieni alle tue 4 ore di shopping del sabato" e si chiude.
Dio, imbecille al fianco e divagazioni simili non c'entrano una mazza.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voi siete più bravi , evidentemente
> 
> Che dirti?
> 
> ...


Ma non siamo più bravi... Ognuno ha i suoi spazi e se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si dice. Ci si arrabbia anche.
Nero: Ma parlare di cose leggere mai?
Ma sì, è ovvio che se l'argomento è pesante magari una non abbia voglia di stare lì ad ascoltarti.
Cosa c'è di strano? Perché dovresti spaccare sedie?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì', ma quando è così come in tutte le situazioni basta farlo capire... per esempio io mi incazzo se mi interrompono mentre studio canto.
> E' il "mio spazio" e merita rispetto.


E quindi? La diversità con skorpio che vuole vedersi la partita?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ah Skorpio... non so come ragionate in casa vostra, ma basta dire a tua moglie
> "Non mi rompere le palle perché questo sai benissimo che è il mio spazio a cui tengo esattamente come tu tieni alle tue 4 ore di shopping del sabato" e si chiude.
> Dio, imbecille al fianco e divagazioni simili non c'entrano una mazza.


Ma se non sai come si ragiona , come puoi sapere cosa basta dire?? :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non siamo più bravi... Ognuno ha i suoi spazi e se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si dice. Ci si arrabbia anche.
> Nero: Ma parlare di cose leggere mai?
> Ma sì, è ovvio che se l'argomento è pesante magari una non abbia voglia di stare lì ad ascoltarti.
> Cosa c'è di strano? Perché dovresti spaccare sedie?


Eppure da me la lite esplodeva per cazzate simili.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quindi? La diversità con skorpio che vuole vedersi la partita?


Nessuna, se lui prima della partita aveva chiarito che quella era il "suo" spazio e che ne aveva diritto quanto lei.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eppure da me la lite esplodeva per cazzate simili.


Anche all'inizio o solo quando eravate in crisi?
Quando non ci si sopporto più basta poco.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non siamo più bravi... Ognuno ha i suoi spazi e se c'è qualcosa che non va lo si dice. Ci si arrabbia anche.
> Nero: Ma parlare di cose leggere mai?
> Ma sì, è ovvio che se l'argomento è pesante magari una non abbia voglia di stare lì ad ascoltarti.
> Cosa c'è di strano? Perché dovresti spaccare sedie?


Se un modo di fare è insubordinazione , in casa mia questo è immediato e evidente per entrambi

Ma chi ti ha detto che non si parli di cose leggere??

Io sto dicendo che "le guerre non sono obbligatorie" e se uno le fa lo sceglie lui

Io non avevo voglia di fare la guerra prima della partita, su una cagata spaziale

E quindi, sentendo aria di guerra, semplicemente ho cambiato aria

È facile

Tu fai guerre per scelta tua o perché trascinato dalla tua compagna, contro la tua volontà?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se non sai come si ragiona , come puoi sapere cosa basta dire?? :carneval:


E che ne so come si ragiona da voi?
Da me se io canto non mi si deve interrompere, ma io non rompo le palle a mia moglie se sta fuori con le amiche o va in palestra. E' il rispetto degli spazi: perché tua moglie non ha rispettato il tuo e si è messa in competizione con la partita?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eppure da me la lite esplodeva per cazzate simili.


Guarda.. ci sono donne che durante certe partite sono volate dal decimo piano.. e questa è cronaca, purtroppo

Per dire..


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> S
> 
> Tu fai guerre per scelta tua o perché trascinato dalla tua compagna, contro la tua volontà?


Ma io non faccio la guerra con una mia compagna, se no che compagna è?
Si discute e si litiga ogni tanto.
La guerra c'è stata quando lei aveva l'amante, ma perché il suo comportamento andava contro di me.
Mica per queste cazzate.
Se si litiga per ordinaria amministrazione si è un po' alla frutta.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E che ne so come si ragiona da voi?
> Da me se io canto non mi si deve interrompere, ma io non rompo le palle a mia moglie se sta fuori con le amiche o va in palestra. E' il rispetto degli spazi: perché tua moglie non ha rispettato il tuo e si è messa in competizione con la partita?


Insomma.. ho capito che tu avresti parlato fino alla fine del primo tempo :carneval:

Che poi il primo tempo sarebbe stata l'unica cosa da guardare, vero  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ?

Ma è una scelta tua, libera e consapevole

Non te lo ordina il dottore.

L'alternativa esiste

E non porta necessariamente alle botte


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda.. ci sono donne che durante certe partite sono volate dal decimo piano.. e questa è cronaca, purtroppo
> 
> Per dire..


Ma saranno uomini normali quelli?
Ma io mi devo sentire accostato a uno che si comporta così?
Un mio vicino di casa, il compagno della tossica, l'aveva buttata dal balcone (pianterreno), ma era un tossicomane fuori di testa. Mica vado a pensare che è "normale" buttare giù dal balcone la compagna. 
Ci sono anche uomini che sciolgono i Bambini nell'acido. E' normale?
Accade, ma fortunatamente è un comportamento raro e da criminali.
Le persone equilibrate dialogano.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Insomma.. ho capito che tu avresti parlato fino alla fine del primo tempo :carneval:
> 
> Che poi il primo tempo sarebbe stata l'unica cosa da guardare, vero  @_Nocciola_ ?
> 
> ...


Dio mio, Skorpio, se portasse alle botte sarei un violento o un criminale. Ci siamo capiti?
Dove vuoi arrivare? A dire che ci sono uomini violenti?
Stiamo scoprendo l'ovvio?
Come lo giudichi il tipo che ha tirato fuori il coltellaccio perché mi ha visto nudo su una spiaggia deserta?
Un musulmano normale, come tanti?
O un delinquente?


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche all'inizio o solo quando eravate in crisi?
> Quando non ci si sopporto più basta poco.


Si è vero quello che dici.
Non ti so dire un momento preciso "crisi / non crisi". Più che altro ben presto si allargarono gli argomenti di cui non si poteva parlare. Ma roba normalissima. Io alla fine per evitare discussioni credo di avere inventato centinaia di mal di testa. Oppure lo lasciavo parlare, non rispondevo, dicendogli che ci avrei pensato sopra. Era l'unico modo per svicolare. Ricordo ancora una volta, prima di stare male. Rientro da un fine settimana passato dove voleva lui. Ero stufa, e non lo nascondevo. Comunque non facevo nulla, se non che ero imbronciata. Arrivata a casa la domenica sera, finalmente doccia e a letto con una rivista. Era il mio relax. Arrivò, mi strattonò, mi fece a pezzi la rivista, e mi disse solo "questo per ricambiare il tuo stato d'animo di questi giorni. Prossima volta pensaci".
Non è che gli avessi fatto chissà che cosa. E' solo che mi pretendeva col sorriso anche dove sarebbe bastato non pretendere la mia compartecipazione.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda.. ci sono donne che durante certe partite sono volate dal decimo piano.. e questa è cronaca, purtroppo
> 
> Per dire..


Addio di Baresi 28 ottobre 1997. Incinta di 8 mesi. Mio marito mi ha impedito di andare a San siro
Non è volato dal decimo piano giusto perché aspettavo nostro figlio  ma sono uscita e sono andata da amici a vederlo in tv e non gli ho parlato per una settimana. 
Non ho più chiesto posso da quel giorno


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si è vero quello che dici.
> Non ti so dire un momento preciso "crisi / non crisi". Più che altro ben presto si allargarono gli argomenti di cui non si poteva parlare. Ma roba normalissima. Io alla fine per evitare discussioni credo di avere inventato centinaia di mal di testa. Oppure lo lasciavo parlare, non rispondevo, dicendogli che ci avrei pensato sopra. Era l'unico modo per svicolare. Ricordo ancora una volta, prima di stare male. Rientro da un fine settimana passato dove voleva lui. Ero stufa, e non lo nascondevo. Comunque non facevo nulla, se non che ero imbronciata. Arrivata a casa la domenica sera, finalmente doccia e a letto con una rivista. Era il mio relax. Arrivò, mi strattonò, mi fece a pezzi la rivista, e mi disse solo "questo per ricambiare il tuo stato d'animo di questi giorni. Prossima volta pensaci".
> Non è che gli avessi fatto chissà che cosa. E' solo che mi pretendeva col sorriso anche dove sarebbe bastato non pretendere la mia compartecipazione.


Aveva dentro di sé accumulato parecchia frustrazione da sfogare. Temibile.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Aveva dentro di sé accumulato parecchia frustrazione da sfogare. Temibile.


Si ma se tu lo vedi non lo dici.
Non è il matto che va in giro con gli occhi sbarrati. O il tossico che vedi non in biella.
Tra noi due, per dire, senza dubbio quello che passava per il più equilibrato non ero certamente io.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Addio di Baresi 28 ottobre 1997. Incinta di 8 mesi. Mio marito mi ha impedito di andare a San siro
> Non è volato dal decimo piano giusto perché aspettavo nostro figlio  ma sono uscita e sono andata da amici a vederlo in tv e non gli ho parlato per una settimana.
> *Non ho più chiesto posso da quel giorno*



Noi ci comportiamo così da poco, ma sostanzialmente perché siamo distanti rispetto a un tempo e ognuno si è creato i suoi spazi.
Prima ognuno rispettivamente teneva conto del parere dell'altro e si cercava di fare le cose insieme.
Io avrei accompagnato mia moglie allo stadio.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dio mio, Skorpio, se portasse alle botte sarei un violento o un criminale. Ci siamo capiti?
> Dove vuoi arrivare? A dire che ci sono uomini violenti?
> Stiamo scoprendo l'ovvio?
> Come lo giudichi il tipo che ha tirato fuori il coltellaccio perché mi ha visto nudo su una spiaggia deserta?
> ...


Io volevo arrivare a dire quel che ho già detto 6 volte

E cioè che le "guerre" non le ordina il dottore


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ma se tu lo vedi non lo dici.
> Non è il matto che va in giro con gli occhi sbarrati. O il tossico che vedi non in biella.
> Tra noi due, per dire, senza dubbio quello che passava per il più equilibrato non ero certamente io.


Le persone non le conosci subito.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io volevo arrivare a dire quel che *ho già detto 6 volte*
> 
> E cioè che* le "guerre" non le ordina il dottore*


Ok!
L'avevo capito.
Non è un concetto complesso.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok!
> L'avevo capito.
> Non è un concetto complesso.


È tutto qui.. basta applicarlo senza sentirsi in obbligo di dover "fare" perché c'è il "DIo coniuge" che chiede..


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone non le conosci subito.


Ma certe cose non risultarono credibili nemmeno ai miei genitori.
Finché non lo registrai.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È tutto qui.. basta applicarlo senza sentirsi in obbligo di dover "fare" perché c'è il "DIo coniuge" che chiede..


Anche perché il comandamento "Non avrai altro Dio all'infuori di me" non è poi così rispettato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
C'è tanto politeismo in giro...


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certe cose non risultarono credibili nemmeno ai miei genitori.
> Finché non lo registrai.


La situazione è invece credibile. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Noi ci comportiamo così da poco, ma sostanzialmente perché siamo distanti rispetto a un tempo e ognuno si è creato i suoi spazi.
> Prima ognuno rispettivamente teneva conto del parere dell'altro e si cercava di fare le cose insieme.
> Io avrei accompagnato mia moglie allo stadio.


Posso lo si chiede a un genitore. Il mio posso di allora era per me un modo carino di renderlo partecipe. Non mi aspettavo un no. Ero incinta e solo per questo non sono andata. 
Allo stadio sarei andata con mio padre


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso lo si chiede a un genitore. I*l mio posso di allora era per me un modo carino di renderlo partecipe.* Non mi aspettavo un no. Ero incinta e solo per questo non sono andata.
> Allo stadio sarei andata con mio padre


E' un modo per coinvolgere chi si ha accanto, che dovrebbe sentirsi partecipe.
Anche mia moglie non amava i raduni ciclistici. Io ci andavo da solo.
Non la costringevo a venire, ma neppure ci rinunciavo.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È tutto qui.. basta applicarlo senza sentirsi in obbligo di dover "fare" perché c'è il "DIo coniuge" che chiede..


Tra quello che ha scritto Danny e quello che hai scritto tu io vedo una sostanziale differenza. Danny sta a casa sua a farsi le sue sessioni di canto tranquillo e sereno (han dialogato discusso una volta e fine). Te per vedere la partita devi scappare di casa, e se l'hai fatto mi viene da pensare che evidentemente se ti fossi fermato lì in casa tua moglie non ti avrebbe consentito di guardarla, rimandando ad un secondo momento le cose che aveva da dirti. Dici che al contrario tu lasci perdere, lei pare di no, ti tocca scappare -non so se sia qualcosa che le fa pensare che se si comporta così te ne vai, quindi agite in una sorta di "manipolazione" molto virgolettato in cui il ritaglio del proprio spazio viene forzato.
Tu dici se rientravo e mi parlava uscivo di nuovo. Quindi per averti lì lei deve stare zitta.
Non è proprio una situazione equilibrata, per quanto non sia nulla a che vedere con quanto porta come testimone @Foglie, di una relazione veramente al limite, perchè non arriva ad una modalità serena nel momento che te devi uscire da casa per avere un poco di relax.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La situazione è invece credibile. :up:


Ma non era credibile per loro. A me non stupisce. Peraltro gli episodi di violenza fisica li avevo taciuti per vergogna. Ho detto loro qualcosa. Non hanno insistito per sapere. Anzi.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Addio di Baresi 28 ottobre 1997. Incinta di 8 mesi. Mio marito mi ha impedito di andare a San siro
> Non è volato dal decimo piano giusto perché aspettavo nostro figlio  ma sono uscita e sono andata da amici a vederlo in tv e non gli ho parlato per una settimana.
> Non ho più chiesto posso da quel giorno


Ma te l'ha impedito perchè preoccupato che qualcuno ti dasse uno spintone perchè eri incinta?




Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso lo si chiede a un genitore. Il mio posso  di allora era per me un modo carino di renderlo partecipe. Non mi  aspettavo un no. Ero incinta e solo per questo non sono andata.
> Allo stadio sarei andata con mio padre


Anche usando altre parole, tipo "ho pensato di andare allo stadio con mio padre" ti avrebbe potuto dire di non andarci. Diciamo che da un compagno ti aspetti che se ti chiede di non fare una cosa a cui sa che tu tieni molto accompagni la richiesta da una valida motivazione, nella coscienza del fatto che tu ci tieni. E se tu ci tieni è qualcosa che a te porta del bene. Dovere "lottare" e alzar scudi per conservarlo non è proprio la situazione in cui si immagina una vita coniugale felice.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche usando altre parole, tipo "ho pensato di andare allo stadio con mio padre" ti avrebbe potuto dire di non andarci. *Diciamo che da un compagno ti aspetti che se ti chiede di non fare una cosa a cui sa che tu tieni molto accompagni la richiesta da una valida motivazione, nella coscienza del fatto che tu ci tieni.* E se tu ci tieni è qualcosa che a te porta del bene. Dovere "lottare" e alzar scudi per conservarlo non è proprio la situazione in cui si immagina una vita coniugale felice.


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma te l'ha impedito perchè preoccupato che qualcuno ti dasse uno spintone perchè eri incinta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si la motivazione era lo stadio strapieno e la paura di una caduta o altro
Ma era una festa. E  baresi in assoluto il mio idolo. Sapeva anche quanto per me fosse importante.
Anni dopo ho avuto modo di parlarci es ero con mio figlio che non sapeva chi fosse. Gli ho raccontato l’episodio mentre lui scherzava con il mio bimbo. 
Non c’erano i cellulari e mio figlio mi fece una foto con lui con la macchina fotografica. Gli dissi che per colpa sua avevo perso il suo addio, se avesse sbagliato anche la foto lo avrei fatto fuori


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tra quello che ha scritto Danny e quello che hai scritto tu io vedo una sostanziale differenza. Danny sta a casa sua a farsi le sue sessioni di canto tranquillo e sereno (han dialogato discusso una volta e fine). Te per vedere la partita devi scappare di casa, e se l'hai fatto mi viene da pensare che evidentemente se ti fossi fermato lì in casa tua moglie non ti avrebbe consentito di guardarla, rimandando ad un secondo momento le cose che aveva da dirti. Dici che al contrario tu lasci perdere, lei pare di no, ti tocca scappare -non so se sia qualcosa che le fa pensare che se si comporta così te ne vai, quindi agite in una sorta di "manipolazione" molto virgolettato in cui il ritaglio del proprio spazio viene forzato.
> Tu dici se rientravo e mi parlava uscivo di nuovo. Quindi per averti lì lei deve stare zitta.
> Non è proprio una situazione equilibrata, per quanto non sia nulla a che vedere con quanto porta come testimone @Foglie, di una relazione veramente al limite, perchè non arriva ad una modalità serena nel momento che te devi uscire da casa per avere un poco di relax.


Allora.. è accaduto una sola volta.. e io sono uscito di casa "per me"

Perché nessuno mi avrebbe impedito di vedere la partita, ma il "clima" non era adeguato

Ricordi la finale di Usa94 Italia Brasile?

Non ero sposato, avevamo visto tutte le partite con i miei amici, per la finale dissero che poteva essere carino andare TUTTI (fidanzate comprese) a guardarle a casa di un mio amico

Io dissi no. Perché non era il clima giusto x me

E la guardai da solo a casa mia

Ricordi il rigore decisivo di Baggio?

Il mio amico mi disse che prima di battere il rigore, una ragazza chiese alla ragazza di un altro se aveva visto il negozio che aveva da poco aperto in centro

Gli cascarono le palle a tutti quanti.. pathos rovinato

Mi disse che avevo fatto bene a non andarci

Questo per dire che nessuno mi avrebbe impedito di vedere la partita, l'ho scelto io


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: vero!
> Lo sostengo da sempre.
> Sulle ragioni non mi pronuncio: è comunque talmente cambiato il tessuto sociale che sicuramente oggi è diminuita gran parte di quella violenza che era presente nelle generazioni precedenti.


Non sempre è positivo quando i delitti di stampo mafioso diminuiscono perché c’è un equilibrio tra organizzazioni criminali con il beneplacito dello Stato.
Però non ho conoscenze in proposito.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono io a stabilire le motivazioni per cui una notizia è più interessante di un'altra.
> Se chi legge non è coinvolto "direttamente", se non è invogliato dal titolo, se non percepisce l'allarme "diretto" verso di sé, o in altri casi, una curiosità morbosa non lo attiri.
> Questa notizia è semplice cronaca locale. Interessa solo a chi abita vicino e attua un processo di identificazione per vicinanza.
> Sai quante notizie ci sono di cronaca locale che non vanno sui media nazionali?
> ...


Io trovo interessante l’interesse perché mi interessa :mexican:
Credo il desiderio di comprensione di ciò che non si vive sia più forte del desiderio di comprensione di ciò che si vive.
Ci sarà anche il bisogno di esorcizzare una paura o di elaborare impulsi distruttivi (ne parlavamo a proposito dell’horror).


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo è.
> Ma io non tiro uno sganassone a te perché non sono aggressivo e so che sei debole.
> E tu, generico, puoi anche essere aggressiva con me, picchiarmi ma io non reagirò con la stessa tua aggressività.
> E sai che mi è capitato, ovviamente, di essere in questa situazione.
> ...


Quello del link mi sembra più un caso di problemi psichiatrici ereditari.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi si preoccupa? Avete semplicemente perso un altro utente.
> Il politicamente corretto sta distruggendo il dibattito democratico: qualcuno decide cosa dire e come dirlo. La conseguenza non è la "vittoria" di queste persone nel dibattito; semplicemente il dibattito si spegne, lasciando soli sulla scena i commedianti senza pubblico e senza interlocutori.
> Un'Unione Sovietica tecnologica ma ugualmente repressiva.
> Buona giornata


Ma se il ragionamento parte da un dato non reale, non è che, per rispetto delle opinioni, bisogna accettare il dato di partenza.
Infatti il forum è interessante perché parla di fatti reali e di percezioni individuali all’interno di relazioni reali.
Se io parto dall’assunto che tu parli così perché sei un alieno verde e con i capelli blu, avrai ben il diritto di contestare l’assunto?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Posso dirti una mia sensazione?
> Io ho avuto da bambino una minaccia col coltello per farmi tirare giù le mutande, una minaccia col coltello da parte di un musulmano perché le avevo giù al mare, sono stato picchiato da mia moglie senza reagire...
> Quando racconto queste cose ho l'impressione che *a nessuno interessino*, perché sono un uomo.
> *L'uomo* deve reagire con forza, *non può essere vittim*a o proporsi come tale.
> ...


A parte il tuo rapporto tormentato con le mutande :carneval::rotfl: hai scritto cose forse un po’ contraddittorie.
Al di là della variabilità individuale, le femmine degli umani hanno generalmente una tagli minore è una massa muscolare inferiore a quella dei maschi umani.
Questa consapevolezza di debolezza fisica porta a una serie di percezioni e compensazioni a volte contraddittorie.
C’è lo sviluppo della aggressività e della abilità dialettica, della capacità di accentuare la debolezza per suscitare tenerezza e protezione insieme a una idea di non poter essere colpite proprio per manifesta inferiorità, proprio come il bambino pensa di poterti dire impunemente “cattivo”. Nel contempo si ha il desiderio di farsi valere e di trovare forza nella solidarietà al punto di negare situazioni oggettive di subalternità e all’opposto di volere tutela anche quando non necessario.
È tutto complesso e non generalizzabile.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora.. è accaduto una sola volta.. e io sono uscito di casa "per me"
> 
> Perché nessuno mi avrebbe impedito di vedere la partita, ma il "clima" non era adeguato
> 
> ...


Questo?

[video=youtube_share;WqbSVERxzDU]https://youtu.be/WqbSVERxzDU[/video]

Ok è un altro discorso allora, da come l'avevi descritto sembrava vivessi in un clima dove per guardarti una partita dovevi uscire e andare al bar. 
Da ragazzina seguivo sempre i mondiali con mio padre, di quei magoniiiiiiiii... direi che è un'atmosfera, non sei solo seduto davanti ad un televisore, sei lì col cuore in mano che pulsa insieme alla squadra, poi io sono cresciuta in una via piena di ragazzini che mimavano le prodezze di Platini e altri. Nel 90 se non ricordo male ci fu la partita Italia-Argentina, e quel giorno fin dalla mattina o dal giorno prima (è passato tanto tempo non ricordo l'ora della partita) mi sentivo un nodo alla gola (ho creduto veramente di aver avuto una sorta di premonizione da quanto ero presa). La ragazza come quella che descrivi nel tuo racconto ci ha perso lei a star lì come un palo mentre pensava ai negozi, ha perso proprio un'emozione grande.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;WqbSVERxzDU]https://youtu.be/WqbSVERxzDU[/video]
> 
> ...


Si, questo 

Beh.. io sapevo benissimo che le nostre ragazze non erano patite di calcio.. 
In buona sostanza (come direbbe l'avvocato di Johnny Stecchino :mexican: ) non gliene importava una sega 

E non era un reato, peraltro questa ragazza che ha pronunciato queste parole, ha avuto il destino di avere 2 figli entrambi calciatori professionisti, e attualmente in attività :mexican:

Quindi.. era una situazione che non poteva andare bene per un clima di adeguata tensione

E io con il clima (che a volte chiamo contesto o terreno) ho la mia fissazione e gli do una grossa importanza

Ma quello che ho raccontato era un episodio singolo.

Se qualcuno ha dedotto che a casa mia si entra all'inferno.. beh è giusto lo pensi

Ma era solo un esempio


----------



## Marjanna (28 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, questo
> 
> Beh.. io sapevo benissimo che le nostre ragazze non erano patite di calcio..
> In buona sostanza (come direbbe l'avvocato di Johnny Stecchino :mexican: ) non gliene importava una sega
> ...



Hai fatto bene a spiegarti. Ti ringrazio perchè mi hai riportato alla memoria emozioni passate.


----------



## Lostris (28 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso lo si chiede a un genitore. Il mio posso di allora era per me un modo carino di renderlo partecipe. Non mi aspettavo un no. Ero incinta e solo per questo non sono andata.
> Allo stadio sarei andata con mio padre


Mai chiesto posso.
Ci mancherebbe.

Semmai ora, con i figli, è più una questione di organizzazione.


----------



## danny (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tutto complesso e non generalizzabile.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, questo
> 
> Beh.. io sapevo benissimo che le nostre ragazze non erano patite di calcio..
> In buona sostanza (come direbbe l'avvocato di Johnny Stecchino :mexican: ) non gliene importava una sega
> ...


Mi hai un po’ sconcertata.
Cioè tu guardi la finale dei mondiali e puoi essere disturbato dal fatto che qualcuno parli d’altro?
Mi viene da ridere pensando che quella finale l’ho vista al mare con bambini che giocavano e richiedevano attenzione. Non ha perso attenzione nessuno. A parte mio marito che che era uscito in giardino per evitare l’infarto.
Ho visto un’altra finale con l’amica di mia figlia che non sapeva perché i portieri cambiavano di posto nel secondo tempo e poi ha avuto una storia con un calciatore campione del mondo. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai un po’ sconcertata.
> Cioè tu guardi la finale dei mondiali e puoi essere disturbato dal fatto che qualcuno parli d’altro?


Io sì.. ma non siamo tutti uguali

Credo sia un po' la differenza da chi dice "sesso sesso sesso" e chi invece è attento e sensibile a un contesto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sì.. ma non siamo tutti uguali
> 
> Credo sia un po' la differenza da chi dice "sesso sesso sesso" e chi invece è attento e sensibile a un contesto


Appunto, se sei attento alla partita, è irrilevante il contesto. Altrimenti è più importante il contesto della partita. Allora va bene anche una partita di promozione.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto, se sei attento alla partita, è irrilevante il contesto. Altrimenti è più importante il contesto della partita. Allora va bene anche una partita di promozione.


Eh non funziona esattamente così..

Perché "la partita" (per me) non è tutto quello che vedono i tuoi occhi nella superficie del televisore

È una questione di percezione.

Ma capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista, anche perché due di quei 4 miei amici hanno la tua forma percettiva


----------

